# Autumn 2015



## EGBDF

Has anyone seen the preview? What do you think? I'm assuming it's just a small sample because I didn't see any cuirs. I liked what I saw, though all the color blocking and chainstraps aren't for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--sbUps0L6Y


----------



## seton

the color story doesnt really suit me and colorblocking is so 2 yrs ago.

i guess i will hafta look at the store catalog to see the LE LPs and the fall LP colors. probably in May.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

The mini Hertiages caught my eye and I'd like to see the Sheepskin IRL. 

I've never had a lot of luck with chain bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I am a little surprised (in a good way) to see more cross body bags. There is also a cute little bucket bag. The maroon sneakers with tassels also looked fun. Not sure of the colour blocked bags though.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> The mini Hertiages caught my eye and I'd like to see the Sheepskin IRL.
> 
> I've never had a lot of luck with chain bags.



I did think the mini Heritage was cute. I wonder how tiny it is.I know those tall models can make some of the bags look super small.


----------



## seton

.


----------



## halfsquare

seton said:


> .



I really like the pattern on the first one. I hope they offer it with a shoulder strap.
The red bag is cute but generic.
The color block bag is ugh and the clasp looks annoying to use
The bucket bag seems a little late (didn't other designers have bucket bags as part of a summer line?), and also I don't like them.
The black bags with all of the hardware are interesting, but I don't like chain straps either.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> .


 
I like the color block in the first photo!  I don't do chain straps though. Thanks as usual for sharing!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> .


I really like the first and second bags...especially the red one.


----------



## manpursefan

What are the LP colors for fall 2015?


----------



## seton

Ig


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Ig


Oh I love that pouch in the first pic.  Is it sold in the states?  I have not seen it on the LC website.


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> .


Thanks you SETON  for the pics!!
the buckett bag


----------



## catsinthebag

manpursefan said:


> What are the LP colors for fall 2015?



I was wondering this too. Does anyone know when Longchamp announces the fall LP colors?


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I was wondering this too. Does anyone know when Longchamp announces the fall LP colors?




they dont make an announcement


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> they dont make an announcement



OK, any idea of when the fall colors come out? I would think not until after the sale in June, but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> OK, any idea of when the fall colors come out? I would think not until after the sale in June, but I honestly don't remember.




youre right. after the June sale, they put it on display but you will see a few colors before they will be all displayed when they trickle in.

I will have the list of new colors next month or May and will report back since you ask.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> youre right. after the June sale, they put it on display but you will see a few colors before they will be all displayed when they trickle in.
> 
> I will have the list of new colors next month or May and will report back since you ask.



Thank you!


----------



## seton

Model @liuwenlw with the next @itsjeremyscott Le Pliage "Humpty Dumpty"  [credit : Tian Ye]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton, thanks for posting these and feeding the bag lust! Ahhh...love that cosmetic pouch!


----------



## SofiaC

Thanks Seton for posting them! Eye candy indeed.  Love d pouch & 3d. Dear Santa, can u hear me?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> youre right. after the June sale, they put it on display but you will see a few colors before they will be all displayed when they trickle in.
> 
> I will have the list of new colors next month or May and will report back since you ask.



Thank you Seton, for sharing these! I love the printed bag with the black short handles. The Paris and Jeremy Scott bags are so vibrant too!


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> thank you seton, for sharing these! I love the printed bag with the black short handles. The paris and jeremy scott bags are so vibrant too!




+1!


----------



## seton

the Memphis line. I will prob get the red/gray cw.


----------



## LiveV

seton said:


> the Memphis line. I will prob get the red/gray cw.




These are so nice. I can't wait to buy it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I did think the mini Heritage was cute. I wonder how tiny it is.I know those tall models can make some of the bags look super small.




I stop at the LC boutique at the KoP mall and the SA said there will be a mini Heritage and a mini 3D.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> the Memphis line. I will prob get the red/gray cw.


Lovely, especially the red/gray!


----------



## Belle79

Love the mini Heritage satchel


----------



## goldfish19

I love the geo prints on those LP's! And I think those mini heritage &#65039;bags are so cute! I find the regular size too bulky for my height. And the heritage &#65039;bags are so expensive! 

Can't wait to see some LP cuirs. Maybe a Marsala, magenta and a dark green this time? Crossing my fingers.


----------



## seton

mo from ig


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> mo from ig


What is the color block bag called?  The more I see it, the more I like it.


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Surf The City Tote, in blue or red.....$355 at Bloomingdales!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely, especially the red/gray!



+1 such a fun print!


----------



## seton

from IG


----------



## seton

ig


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> ig


Love that JS pouch!!!  Thanks Seton!  I am obsessed with pouches lately!


----------



## goldfish19

When does longchamp usually release colors for the next season? Last year, the runway had some LE Pliage cuirs. This past runway show, I didn't see any le pliage at all. The wait is killing me! Really hoping for rich, fall colors.


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> When does longchamp usually release colors for the next season? Last year, the runway had some LE Pliage cuirs. This past runway show, I didn't see any le pliage at all. The wait is killing me! Really hoping for rich, fall colors.




I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.


eta: you can tell from the showroom pix that one of the new LPC color is a gray.


----------



## Risha S

seton said:


> I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.




I am liking this pic a LOT.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.
> 
> 
> eta: you can tell from the showroom pix that one of the new LPC color is a gray.




Another month? Right before the end of season sale?

I was wondering about the colors from that multi-geometric LP and thought there could be a pinkish one, too.


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.
> 
> 
> eta: you can tell from the showroom pix that one of the new LPC color is a gray.




Yay for gray! Looking forward to seeing the new colors. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Yay for gray! Looking forward to seeing the new colors. [emoji2]



Did I sense a gray  lover too? I love grays purples  and deep pinks.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.
> 
> 
> eta: you can tell from the showroom pix that one of the new LPC color is a gray.



AHHH grey?! I want grey!!


Also, when's the end of season sale?


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> AHHH grey?! I want grey!!
> 
> 
> Also, when's the end of season sale?



Last year it was mid-June


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Last year it was mid-June



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> I just spoke to my LC and they still have not gotten the 2015 store bible yet. We are going to have to wait another month.
> 
> 
> eta: you can tell from the showroom pix that one of the new LPC color is a gray.



Love this LH Pliage - is it a special edition? I have not received the spring catalogue and it seems late already!


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> Love this LH Pliage - is it a special edition? I have not received the spring catalogue and it seems late already!




Halo, darlin'
LC is late with everuthing this season, it seems. I havent received my spring catalog either. The last time i was there, they only had a special catalog for LP Heritage.  

That Pliage is for Fall 2015 and it's called "Memphis". Looks like it will come in 3 cws (all shown in this thread) and I am thinking of getting the burgundy/gray cw but they are all pretty.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Halo, darlin'
> LC is late with everuthing this season, it seems. I havent received my spring catalog either. The last time i was there, they only had a special catalog for LP Heritage.
> 
> That Pliage is for Fall 2015 and it's called "Memphis". Looks like it will come in 3 cws (all shown in this thread) and I am thinking of getting the burgundy/gray cw but they are all pretty.



Oh, do they send out catalogs? I received the LP Heritage one but they've never ever sent me anything before (unless I paid for it )


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Oh, do they send out catalogs? I received the LP Heritage one but they've never ever sent me anything before (unless I paid for it )



I dont think they send out the catalogs, per se. They dont do the mailing list thing like some brands do. What they usually do is include the catelog in your shopping bag, whether you want another one or not.

However, I started getting the catalogs in the mail when one of my regular SAs started getting more pushy. :shame:


eta: pretty much all the pages of the catalog is posted on LC facebook anyway so no big loss except for the list of stores worldwide


----------



## seton

So, I got the list of LP and LPC colors.

Will reveal when everyone is Here.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> So, I got the list of LP and LPC colors.
> 
> Will reveal when everyone is Here.



oh yeah


----------



## bakeacookie

Can't wait!


----------



## seton

which do you want first?  I have news on LP, LPC, and the LP patterns.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> So, I got the list of LP and LPC colors.
> 
> Will reveal when everyone is Here.




Yay!!!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> which do you want first?  I have news on LP, LPC, and the LP patterns.



in the order that you listed them...


----------



## MMaiko

egbdf said:


> in the order that you listed them...



+1


----------



## seton

*Le Pliage Nylon*

5 Seasonal colors

2 are repeats from the past. They are bringing back *Red Garrance* and* Fig*. 

Pic from IG and ebay


----------



## seton

The new brand LP colors are 

*Cedar* - like Fir but maybe lighter

*Ice blue* - one of those greenish blues that LC loves. Looks like Duck Blue to me. Misnamed totally.

*Malabar Pink* - hot pink. might be similiar to Candy. They are promoting this color through a lot of different lines.


----------



## EGBDF

What are the LP classic colors&#8230;I thought camel was, but I guess not? Or do they rotate some of them?
Black, navy, red, bilberry?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> What are the LP classic colorsI thought camel was, but I guess not? Or do they rotate some of them?
> Black, navy, red, bilberry?




Black, Navy, Deep Red, Bilberry, Gunmetal are all coming back.
Taupe is not in the catalog but it will come back since they dont have anything to replace it. (Sort of like the situation with Chocolate)


----------



## seton

*LP Cuir*

the new color are Arizona (looks like Poppy), Malabar Pink, Ice Blue, and Pebble (see below)


----------



## bakeacookie

Pebble looks cute!!


----------



## seton

*Le Pliage Memphis*

Colors are Blackcurrant, Powder, Opera, Cobalt


----------



## seton

*Le Pliage Miaou*

This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink


----------



## EGBDF

Thanks Seton!


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> *LP Cuir*
> 
> the new color are Arizona (looks like Poppy), Malabar Pink, Ice Blue, and Pebble (see below)





seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink



I've been hoping the cuir would come out in a gray at some point ... maybe this will be the one for me! 

Really looking forward to seeing LP Miaou (no surprise given my screen name!). 

Thanks, Seton!


----------



## tflowers921

I want the Memphis in opera & I so want that Jeremy Scott!


----------



## thedseer

Thank you Seton! The colors sound promising.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> *Le Pliage Memphis*
> 
> Colors are Blackcurrant, Powder, Opera, Cobalt


Thank you for the pics, love that Cobalt!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> The new brand LP colors are
> 
> *Cedar* - like Fir but maybe lighter
> 
> *Ice blue* - one of those greenish blues that LC loves. Looks like Duck Blue to me. Misnamed totally.
> 
> *Malabar Pink* - hot pink. might be similiar to Candy. They are promoting this color through a lot of different lines.



Thank  you Seton! I sold away a duck blue hobo bag and totally regretted it. I'm interested in Malabar Pink though and will love to see it in person. I seem to be going through a PINK phase right now. Gunmetal stays on my wish list.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Pebble looks cute!!



+1 on that. I have a gray loving heart!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LP Cuir
> the new color are Arizona (looks like Poppy), Malabar Pink, Ice Blue, and Pebble (see below)



Pebble! Be still, my gray loving heart!


----------



## tastangan

I like the LP Memphis in Opera. Any idea if it's nylon? And I can't wait to see what Miaou looks like.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink



Now this is what I'm really looking forward to! I love both pink and navy, and if the print is great it's going to be hard to decide which one to get


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> *LP Cuir*
> 
> the new color are Arizona (looks like Poppy), Malabar Pink, Ice Blue, and Pebble (see below)




Thank you for the info! Where did you get the names? Would you know if the pink and blue are light shades? I am so excited!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink



This has my interest peaked lol


----------



## SirinB

Thanks for the detailed infos. I have my eye on the Le Pliage Memphis - Opera for sure. But I am intrigued by the LP Cuir ice blue, I have a weakness for greenish blues. Is it a similar colour to the 3D bag range right next to the Memphis opera range in the picture you sent earlier?


----------



## seton

You're welcome, all. 




tastangan said:


> I like the LP Memphis in Opera. Any idea if it's nylon? And I can't wait to see what Miaou looks like.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



pretty sure it's microfiber





SirinB said:


> Thanks for the detailed infos. I have my eye on the Le Pliage Memphis - Opera for sure. But I am intrigued by the LP Cuir ice blue, I have a weakness for greenish blues. Is it a similar colour to the 3D bag range right next to the Memphis opera range in the picture you sent earlier?



Hi, glad you finally went out of lurkdom and posted. 
This is a good question. The ice blue is more bluer than that 3D, which looks like a mint green to me.


----------



## seton

*re: LP Miaou*

Forgot to mention that the line includes a flat Cosmetic Case in the style of LP Cage. 


LC are really promoting pouches next season. The Memphis line has a matching pouch as u see in pix. 
The Quadri line will also be getting new pouches.


----------



## seton

*HUMPTY DUMPTY: Jeremy Scott for Longchamp*



http://www.fashionwindows.net/2015/04/humpty-dumpty-jeremy-scott-for-longchamp/


PARIS, Apr 9, 2015/  Jeremy Scott continues his long time  collaboration with Longchamp with the release of Humpty Dumpty, a  nursery rhyme bag. 
In this new Longchamps Le Pliage® bag, Jeremy Scott is evoking this  nursery rhyme from our childhood with a quirky sense of humor and  colorful pop world.
 The print is a mix of rabbits, elephants, mushrooms, tortoises, etc.  that takes us back to the world of childhood. Its totally regressive,  but highly creative!
 It is part of our childhood. It is full of innocence and naivety. It  is popular. It can be sung, danced or even mimed sometimes. It is  accompanied by unforgettable pictures and characters.
*This new Humpty Dumpty limited edition with extravagant motifs will be on sale exclusively at
Colette, Paris, from May 1, 2015, and available in Longchamp points of sale from June 1, 2015.*


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> The new brand LP colors are
> 
> *Cedar* - like Fir but maybe lighter
> 
> *Ice blue* - one of those greenish blues that LC loves. Looks like Duck Blue to me. Misnamed totally.
> 
> *Malabar Pink* - hot pink. might be similiar to Candy. They are promoting this color through a lot of different lines.




Sorry I missed this. Although LP nylons and neos usually differ in shade compared to LPC, they are somewhat close. I was hoping for a light pink and a light blue (just like turquoise cuir from 2012) but I guess I have to wait for spring summer 2016! 

You mentioned 4 colors... Usually there are 5 new colors and 3 classic ones. Maybe something like wine? I can hardly wait! Thank you for the insider info!


----------



## SirinB

seton said:


> You're welcome, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure it's microfiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, glad you finally went out of lurkdom and posted.
> This is a good question. The ice blue is more bluer than that 3D, which looks like a mint green to me.




 thanks, interesting, I'll be very excited to see that ice blue. Now the long wait starts to get my hands on one of them. Will they be released around August? No Longchamp stores anywhere near me so only option is online which doesn't seem to receive the stocks at the same time as the stores. :/


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Sorry I missed this. Although LP nylons and neos usually differ in shade compared to LPC, they are somewhat close. I was hoping for a light pink and a light blue (just like turquoise cuir from 2012) but I guess I have to wait for spring summer 2016!
> 
> You mentioned 4 colors... Usually there are 5 new colors and 3 classic ones. Maybe something like wine? I can hardly wait! Thank you for the insider info!



I would love to see that turquoise or something similar again in the LPCs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thank you, Seton, for the pics. I like Memphis...definitely on my list.


----------



## Risha S

seton said:


> *re: LP Miaou*
> 
> Forgot to mention that the line includes a flat Cosmetic Case in the style of LP Cage.
> 
> 
> LC are really promoting pouches next season. The Memphis line has a matching pouch as u see in pix.
> The Quadri line will also be getting new pouches.



Nice... I like pouches (maybe even more than bags LOL) so this should be good


----------



## Stansy

Do you have any info on Balzane Roots? I really like the messenger and would love to see it in additional colors...


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> *HUMPTY DUMPTY: Jeremy Scott for Longchamp*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionwindows.net/2015/04/humpty-dumpty-jeremy-scott-for-longchamp/
> 
> 
> PARIS, Apr 9, 2015/  Jeremy Scott continues his long time  collaboration with Longchamp with the release of Humpty Dumpty, a  nursery rhyme bag.
> In this new Longchamps Le Pliage® bag, Jeremy Scott is evoking this  nursery rhyme from our childhood with a quirky sense of humor and  colorful pop world.
> The print is a mix of rabbits, elephants, mushrooms, tortoises, etc.  that takes us back to the world of childhood. Its totally regressive,  but highly creative!
> It is part of our childhood. It is full of innocence and naivety. It  is popular. It can be sung, danced or even mimed sometimes. It is  accompanied by unforgettable pictures and characters.
> *This new Humpty Dumpty limited edition with extravagant motifs will be on sale exclusively at*
> *Colette, Paris, from May 1, 2015, and available in Longchamp points of sale from June 1, 2015.*


 


Thanks for the info.!


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Sorry I missed this. Although LP nylons and neos usually differ in shade compared to LPC, they are somewhat close. I was hoping for a light pink and a light blue (just like turquoise cuir from 2012) but I guess I have to wait for spring summer 2016!
> 
> You mentioned 4 colors... Usually there are 5 new colors and 3 classic ones. Maybe something like wine? I can hardly wait! Thank you for the insider info!



I am 99% sure those were ALL the new colors with new names. All the others were returning colors.





Stansy said:


> Do you have any info on Balzane Roots? I really like the messenger and would love to see it in additional colors...



I did not pay attention, I'm afraid. All I know is that Carmine is returning.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink


 
O this one sounds very interesting!


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> I am 99% sure those were ALL the new colors with new names. All the others were returning colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not pay attention, I'm afraid. All I know is that Carmine is returning.




You might be right. The classic ones are camel, black and mocha. The other color might be a returning color that isn't always available every season but has been part of fall more than 2x (maybe rouge or bilberry) ?


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> I did not pay attention, I'm afraid. All I know is that Carmine is returning.



Thank you - I will try my luck


----------



## Maice

As always, thank you for sharing, seton! 




seton said:


> *Le Pliage Memphis*
> 
> Colors are Blackcurrant, Powder, Opera, Cobalt




Interested in at least one color of this... thinking about getting one...



seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink


 
I am DEFINITELY getting this.  Oh LC, what are you doing to me...


----------



## manpursefan

When will the boutiques get the LP Fall colors? Thanks?


----------



## thedseer

manpursefan said:


> When will the boutiques get the LP Fall colors? Thanks?



Last year I know Le Pliage fall colors were available in July.


----------



## manpursefan

thedseer said:


> Last year I know Le Pliage fall colors were available in July.


Thanks, I'll pass up the spring colors, then


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This is so EXCITING! Thanks so much for this information, *seton*.

It's my first time that I'll actually be aware of what is coming out pre-season instead of "discovering" on the go when I came into the LC world this past January. 

I'll have my eye on that Fig, Ice Blue and the green and dying to see the Le Pliage Miaou! And the multicolor block Le Pliage.




Maice said:


> Oh LC, what are you doing to me...



+1


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O this one sounds very interesting!



It will come in 1623 so you should def get it! 





Glitter_pixie said:


> This is so EXCITING! Thanks so much for this information, *seton*.
> 
> It's my first time that I'll actually be aware of what is coming out pre-season instead of "discovering" on the go when I came into the LC world this past January.
> 
> I'll have my eye on that Fig, Ice Blue and the green and dying to see the Le Pliage Miaou! And the multicolor block Le Pliage.





It's the Fig and Cedar for me. And the Miaou and Memphis pouch.


----------



## the_baglover

Thank you for the pics!

I'm interested in the leather bags. That burgundy tote on the first page looks interesting.


----------



## seton

Ig


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the Memphis line. I will prob get the red/gray cw.



The more I look at this picture, the more keen I am to see the mini Heritage in both these colors and the larger Heritage crossbody. The red/gray pouch is very pretty.


----------



## seton

blogger visit to press showroom. unfortunately not in english but lots of closeups of the bags, LOTS!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJzv-4M058M


----------



## pbnjam

Thanks for posting! Love watching yt videos, feel like I'm there with her with all those new bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Really liked the video. Liked the look of the 2D book bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> blogger visit to press showroom. unfortunately not in english but lots of closeups of the bags, LOTS!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJzv-4M058M



Thanks for this! I love the bag she's wearing at the beginning, and also that black bucket bag with the royal blue strap -- will have to check them out in person!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for this! I love the bag she's wearing at the beginning, and also that black bucket bag with the royal blue strap -- will have to check them out in person!



I am with you. I also like the larger heritage crossbody in the wine and gray.


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> The new brand LP colors are
> 
> *Cedar* - like Fir but maybe lighter
> 
> *Ice blue* - one of those greenish blues that LC loves. Looks like Duck Blue to me. Misnamed totally.
> 
> *Malabar Pink* - hot pink. might be similiar to Candy. They are promoting this color through a lot of different lines.



Ooh I wonder which two will be the color ways for the Eiffel Tower, Statue of Liberty, etc LPs.  I hope one of them will be Red Garance! 



seton said:


> *Le Pliage Miaou*
> 
> This is the whimsical LP this season. Big bold cat face in the front (drawing is 1950s style), Miaou/Meow in big black cap letters in the back. Comes in two cws: Navy and Malabar Pink





seton said:


> *re: LP Miaou*
> 
> Forgot to mention that the line includes a flat Cosmetic Case in the style of LP Cage.
> 
> 
> LC are really promoting pouches next season. The Memphis line has a matching pouch as u see in pix.
> The Quadri line will also be getting new pouches.



Thanks for the info, Seton!  This line sounds cute, both colorways sound pretty, and it's great that there will also be a pouch option (I don't *need* any more large totes, so maybe a pouch will be enough) I'm assuming it will come in the 1899 and 1623 sizes? I wish more of the LP LE lines would do a 2605 option (I would've loved for the LP Cage aux Oiseaux to come in that size as well)


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> from IG



I really like this Heritage crossbody!  I've been wanting a structured boxbag.  I'll wait to find out the measurements and strap length for both sizes (and the prices, eek) before totally falling in love with it.

It's barely spring and I'm already looking forward to fall bags  at least I'll be prepared when the time comes.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Ooh I wonder which two will be the color ways for the Eiffel Tower, Statue of Liberty, etc LPs.  I hope one of them will be *Red Garance!*



Could be. Max from the LC Rockefeller Center said there would be a red SoL, so maybe?


----------



## seton

> Thanks for the info, Seton!  This line sounds cute, both colorways sound  pretty, and it's great that there will also be a pouch option (I don't  *need* any more large totes, so maybe a pouch will be enough) *I'm  assuming it will come in the 1899 and 1623 sizes?* I wish more of the LP  LE lines would do a 2605 option (I would've loved for the LP Cage aux  Oiseaux to come in that size as well)



this is correct





Glitter_pixie said:


> Could be. Max from the LC Rockefeller Center said there would be a red SoL, so maybe?




I talked to two of my contacts about it and they said they had no idea. Maybe Max is getting old stock? There is already a red SOL from yrs ago. Some of the stores still has the 1624.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I really like this Heritage crossbody!  I've been wanting a structured boxbag.  I'll wait to find out the measurements and strap length for both sizes (and the prices, eek) before totally falling in love with it.



I like tge heritage crossbody, the larger size though. Love the wine or gray versions from the picture. Can't wait to see it irl.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> blogger visit to press showroom. unfortunately not in english but lots of closeups of the bags, LOTS!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJzv-4M058M



Thank you for the video, that would have been so much fun.


----------



## SirinB

Any news on what colours Honore 404 might have in Autumn collection? The more I look at the that pink one in the website becomes even more attractive but none in stock now. Plus I'd rather know the new colours in case something even more tempting on its way.  ^^


----------



## seton

Ig


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Ig



That mini heritage is so cute


----------



## Maice

EGBDF said:


> That mini heritage is so cute



+1


----------



## 0607pj

can they just please bring back the sand cuir :cry:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> That mini heritage is so cute



With you on that. &#128522;


----------



## SirinB

Few high-quality pictures I found from upcoming Autumn collection. 

http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/722435-354x500.jpg

http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/538683-353x500.jpg

http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/779880-353x500.jpg

Here is the link if you would like to see the rest.

http://www.epresspack.net/mmr1/got-to-be-graphic-longchamp-ready-to-wear/


----------



## HesitantShopper

SirinB said:


> Few high-quality pictures I found from upcoming Autumn collection.
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/722435-354x500.jpg
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/538683-353x500.jpg
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/779880-353x500.jpg
> 
> Here is the link if you would like to see the rest.
> 
> http://www.epresspack.net/mmr1/got-to-be-graphic-longchamp-ready-to-wear/



TFS! some great styles there.


----------



## SirinB

..more from Autumn 15


----------



## HesitantShopper

This is so pretty!


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> This is so pretty!



They  are niceI like a nice structured bag. The strap on the cross body looks nice -adjustable and not too skinny. Though I don't like how the flap doesn't look like it covers the opening fully. Or am I missing something in the pic?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SirinB said:


> ..more from Autumn 15



i like the look of the lp heritage crossbody. can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## seton

only one month to go


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> This is so pretty!


I like this too! I hope it will fit a full size wallet. These 3 colors work well together.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SirinB said:


> ..more from Autumn 15




I love their shoes!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> only one month to go



Does this mean that the timing of the mid-year sale will be about the same as the release of the Autumn 2015 colours? Thanks


----------



## SirinB

SmokieDragon said:


> Does this mean that the timing of the mid-year sale will be about the same as the release of the Autumn 2015 colours? Thanks



I was wondering that too. I am all new to all this. Does LC online actually do mid-year sale?


----------



## SirinB

LuvAllBags said:


> I love their shoes!



Yeah they are so lovely. I also have my eyes on Honore 404 and Memphis line. It is gonna be an expensive Autumn.


----------



## thedseer

SirinB said:


> I was wondering that too. I am all new to all this. Does LC online actually do mid-year sale?



Yes. It was in June last year.


----------



## seton

can someone go by Soho to see if they have put out some of the Fall stuff? I heard that they have Fall samples in the back for a while now but dunno when they will put it out.

new Neo color


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> can someone go by Soho to see if they have put out some of the Fall stuff? I heard that they have Fall samples in the back for a while now but dunno when they will put it out.
> 
> new Neo color




Thanks Seton!!!  Love that Humpty Dumpty bag!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> can someone go by Soho to see if they have put out some of the Fall stuff? I heard that they have Fall samples in the back for a while now but dunno when they will put it out.
> 
> new Neo color



Liking the pouches!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> can someone go by Soho to see if they have put out some of the Fall stuff? I heard that they have Fall samples in the back for a while now but dunno when they will put it out.
> 
> new Neo color


 
O I wannnnt the Humpty Dumpty one. I should try to be patient and not order from Colette.


----------



## SofiaC

SirinB said:


> Few high-quality pictures I found from upcoming Autumn collection.
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/722435-354x500.jpg
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/538683-353x500.jpg
> 
> http://epresspack.net/mmr1/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/779880-353x500.jpg
> 
> Here is the link if you would like to see the rest.
> 
> http://www.epresspack.net/mmr1/got-to-be-graphic-longchamp-ready-to-wear/


Thank you SirinB for sharing. I'm liking the mint 3D tote if it is a small one.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Does this mean that the timing of the mid-year sale will be about the same as the release of the Autumn 2015 colours? Thanks





SirinB said:


> I was wondering that too. I am all new to all this. Does LC online actually do mid-year sale?



My SA said the sales start June 16th but I would ask your local Longchamp SAs to double check.



seton said:


> can someone go by Soho to see if they have put out some of the Fall stuff? I heard that they have Fall samples in the back for a while now but dunno when they will put it out.



*seton*: did anyone get back to you if Soho put out their Fall stuff yet?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> *seton*: did anyone get back to you if Soho put out their Fall stuff yet?




Nope. GP.
i guess someone can call but i dont likr the staff there so i aint calling.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> My SA said the sales start June 16th but I would ask your local Longchamp SAs to double check.
> 
> *seton*: did anyone get back to you if Soho put out their Fall stuff yet?



Calender marked! Lol. 

I would go but don't have time until tomorrow.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Calender marked! Lol.
> 
> I would go but don't have time until tomorrow.




You're prob the closest to Soho.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Nope. GP.
> i guess someone can call but i dont likr the staff there so i aint calling.



I called the Soho location and they said not yet. They said within the next few weeks and that their Spring sales would start the second week of June.

I also called the boutique at Short Hills Mall and Jenny said they received a notice that the line is coming to them via boat, so they can't pin down the exact moment of arrival just yet. Best guess is three weeks from now. The Spring/Summer Sales she said should start the first week of June but other SAs have said the second week of June.

I emailed Max at the Rockefeller boutique to see if he has spied any of the Autumn line. He's been generally helpful and I know he'll get back to me. I also emailed the boutique at the KoP Mall so lets see what they have to say.


----------



## Mediana

How come US always get things so much earlier. The Autumn line won't be out until August here.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mediana said:


> How come US always get things so much earlier. The Autumn line won't be out until August here.



Because we are so impatient? 

I do not know the answer. Maybe someone else with more Longchamp experience knows the reason. Maybe you could call a local boutique and get answer?


----------



## SirinB

Glitter_pixie said:


> Because we are so impatient?
> 
> I do not know the answer. Maybe someone else with more Longchamp experience knows the reason. Maybe you could call a local boutique and get answer?



I might do this soon but I don't keep my hopes high about Longchamp UK nor their online site getting the stock that early.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I called the Soho location and they said not yet. They said within the next few weeks and that their Spring sales would start the second week of June.
> 
> I also called the boutique at Short Hills Mall and Jenny said they received a notice that the line is coming to them via boat, so they can't pin down the exact moment of arrival just yet. Best guess is three weeks from now. The Spring/Summer Sales she said should start the first week of June but other SAs have said the second week of June.
> 
> I emailed Max at the Rockefeller boutique to see if he has spied any of the Autumn line. He's been generally helpful and I know he'll get back to me. I also emailed the boutique at the KoP Mall so lets see what they have to say.




Thx, GP. Youre a stah!





Mediana said:


> How come US always get things so much earlier. The Autumn line won't be out until August here.



Hey Mediana! From what I gather, USA is not gonna get it that early (altho earlier than Sweden admittedly). 

France will get it first, then some Asian countries since that is their second largest market after France.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> France will get it first, then some Asian countries since that is their second largest market after France.



varied response after checking with the boutiques in Singapore. One SA said end June. Another said mid July. Had left my contact for SA to call once stocks arrive.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> varied response after checking with the boutiques in Singapore. One SA said end June. Another said mid July. Had left my contact for SA to call once stocks arrive.



Me too. 

However, my contact at the LC boutique at the KoP Mall has consistently told me the spring/summer sales run from June 16th through June 30th. She doesn't expect the Fall items to arrive until the end of June. Maybe they will arrive in NYC sooner? Not sure. Time will tell!


----------



## SirinB

Glitter_pixie said:


> Because we are so impatient?
> 
> I do not know the answer. Maybe someone else with more Longchamp experience knows the reason. Maybe you could call a local boutique and get answer?





Glitter_pixie said:


> Me too.
> 
> However, my contact at the LC boutique at the KoP Mall has consistently told me the spring/summer sales run from June 16th through June 30th. She doesn't expect the Fall items to arrive until the end of June. Maybe they will arrive in NYC sooner? Not sure. Time will tell!



I contacted Longchamp UK online, they said they will know for sure by middle of June but sales will be at the end of June for a few days. Autumn stock will start arriving at the beginning of July. 
LC boutique at London-Regent St. confirmed that Autumn stock will start arriving from July until October. They received no samples so far.


----------



## pbnjam

I went to Longchamp Soho today. Nothing new and same thing about July release of Fall items. Two SAs there asked me about my diy strap. I think they were intrigued.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I just got an email from Max at LC Rockefeller boutique. They have some of the fall line items at the store but not too much yet.

This is what they have:

"In the honore collection,  new color called powder 
In the pliage cuir collection they have received new colors called Malabar pink and we also have pebble (grey).
We also have received the mini size in the pliage heritage collection as well as the 1514 in this collection as well. 
We also have received some pieces in the pliage Memphis only in the powder/yellow color combo. 

These items are not on the website yet."

Go get 'em! I ordered the LP Cuir pouch in Pebble and the Memphis Powder/Yellow 1899.


----------



## SirinB

Glitter_pixie said:


> I just got an email from Max at LC Rockefeller boutique. They have some of the fall line items at the store but not too much yet.
> 
> This is what they have:
> 
> "In the honore collection,  new color called powder
> In the pliage cuir collection they have received new colors called Malabar pink and we also have pebble (grey).
> We also have received the mini size in the pliage heritage collection as well as the 1514 in this collection as well.
> We also have received some pieces in the pliage Memphis only in the powder/yellow color combo.
> 
> These items are not on the website yet."
> 
> Go get 'em! I ordered the LP Cuir pouch in Pebble and the Memphis Powder/Yellow 1899.



Oh wow, thanks for the update. I'm dying to see new colour "powder" for Honore and I wonder if they keep fuchsia colour for Autumn. Wish we get them here so soon.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I just got an email from Max at LC Rockefeller boutique. They have some of the fall line items at the store but not too much yet.
> 
> This is what they have:
> 
> "In the honore collection,  new color called powder
> In the pliage cuir collection they have received new colors called Malabar pink and we also have pebble (grey).
> We also have received the mini size in the pliage heritage collection as well as the 1514 in this collection as well.
> We also have received some pieces in the pliage Memphis only in the powder/yellow color combo.
> 
> These items are not on the website yet."
> 
> Go get 'em! I ordered the LP Cuir pouch in Pebble and the Memphis Powder/Yellow 1899.




Yay! I knew it! I cant wait to see ur Memphis 1899!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I ordered the LP Cuir pouch in Pebble and the Memphis Powder/Yellow 1899.



Can't wait to see the LP cuir pouch!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Just got a call from the LC boutique @ Short Hills Mall. They have Autumn 2015 items, including some Le Pliage 1899. 

I asked them to send photos as they have the time. I'll post those as they come through. You can  call and order from them.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Just got a call from the LC boutique @ Short Hills Mall. They have Autumn 2015 items, including some Le Pliage 1899.
> 
> I asked them to send photos as they have the time. I'll post those as they come through. You can  call and order from them.




Oooo, pix!
I can never find anythi ng at SH. Staff is nice tho.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yay! I knew it! I cant wait to see ur Memphis 1899!


Can't wait to see the color of your LP Cuir pouch!


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> Can't wait to see the color of your LP Cuir pouch!




It's already been posted on show us your longchamp


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> *LP Cuir*
> 
> the new color are Arizona (looks like Poppy), Malabar Pink, Ice Blue, and Pebble (see below)




Hi seton, would you know the other 4 classic colors that will come out with the new ones? Black and camel should be available but wondering what the other 2 might be as they are discontinuing taupe and/or mocha. LPC usually comes in 8 colors (one season there were 9)


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Hi seton, would you know the other 4 classic colors that will come out with the new ones? Black and camel should be available but wondering what the other 2 might be as they are discontinuing taupe and/or mocha. LPC usually comes in 8 colors (one season there were 9)





Trying to understand ur situation. . . . . 
You are not in the US and u are not in a country where there is a LC store? 

Because all the stores will have the Fall merchandise catelogue by now so they will tell you if u asked. Especially if you are a regular customer.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> Trying to understand ur situation. . . . .
> You are not in the US and u are not in a country where there is a LC store?
> 
> Because all the stores will have the Fall merchandise catelogue by now so they will tell you if u asked. Especially if you are a regular customer.




We get our stocks very late (usually around 2-3 months after colors become available online and they don't arrive at the same time). In fact, we still have 2013 and 2014 colors which they don't mark down (unless they are the travel size). I see new colors only when I travel. Also, I don't purchase here as they are more expensive. It's about 15-20% less in neighboring countries. For the LPC, that difference matters. 

I will try to ask to see the catalog, though. I stopped inquiring at the store when the SA's can't even tell me which color is which.


----------



## SirinB

seton said:


> Trying to understand ur situation. . . . .
> You are not in the US and u are not in a country where there is a LC store?
> 
> Because all the stores will have the Fall merchandise catelogue by now so they will tell you if u asked. Especially if you are a regular customer.




I would appreciate very much If someone has seen the catalogue could tell me, all the Autumn colour choices for Honoré 404? I have no LC boutique where I live and very little choice on the department stores who sells LC. Ta!


----------



## pbnjam

Madison boutique has some of the new Autumn pieces out. I'm excited about the 3d mini. They had it in malabar. But I think I want the Jade one which they only had in the regular size 3d. I saw the pebble cuir line and the powder memphis style in short and long handle with some pouches. Sorry I didn't take any pics. Also saw the Honore in light pink and light yellow. That's all I remember..


----------



## Maice

seton said:


> Oooo, pix!
> I can never find anythi ng at SH. Staff is nice tho.



I really liked the Memphis when you first posted pics, seton...that hasn't changed. If anything, I want one more now!  I'm thinking of either black currant or powder...


----------



## seton

HONORE  and LPC colors coming up . . . . 

AFTER THIS, I AM NOT TAKING ANY MORE REQUESTS. THAT'S IT!


----------



## seton

*Honore 404*
6 colors for Fall

1. Black
2. Blue
3. Clay
4. Opera
5. Mimosa (greenish-yellow)
6. Powder


----------



## seton

*LP Cuir *
8 colors for Fall

1. Arizona 
2. Malabar Pink, 
3. Ice Blue
4. Pebble

5. Black
6. Blue (carry over from Spring?)
7. Cherise/Cherry
8. Naturel/Natural


----------



## SirinB

seton said:


> Trying to understand ur situation. . . . .
> You are not in the US and u are not in a country where there is a LC store?
> 
> Because all the stores will have the Fall merchandise catelogue by now so they will tell you if u asked. Especially if you are a regular customer.





seton said:


> *Honore 404*
> 6 colors for Fall
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. Blue
> 3. Clay
> 4. Opera
> 5. Mimosa (greenish-yellow)
> 6. Powder





pbnjam said:


> Madison boutique has some of the new Autumn pieces out. I'm excited about the 3d mini. They had it in malabar. But I think I want the Jade one which they only had in the regular size 3d. I saw the pebble cuir line and the powder memphis style in short and long handle with some pouches. Sorry I didn't take any pics. Also saw the Honore in light pink and light yellow. That's all I remember..



Thank you soo soo much Seton and pbnjam. Very helpful! Finally I can choose between current and upcoming colours. For Honoré, powder must be light yellow and opera must be the light pink you mentioned then. Mimosa is the one on the runway. Still think current fuchsia pink is nicer. 

Pbnjam, 3d tote mini how much more smaller(roughly) than the regular 3d?


----------



## seton

SirinB said:


> Thank you soo soo much Seton and pbnjam. Very helpful! Finally I can choose between current and upcoming colours. For Honoré, powder must be light yellow and opera must be the light pink you mentioned then. Mimosa is the one on the runway. Still think current fuchsia pink is nicer.
> ?




No, 
Powder = powder pink
Opera = wine color


----------



## SirinB

seton said:


> No,
> Powder = powder pink
> Opera = wine color



Ohh I thought of the colour powder was like the one in Memphis line. Thanks for clarifying. You are a star


----------



## pbnjam

SirinB said:


> Thank you soo soo much Seton and pbnjam. Very helpful! Finally I can choose between current and upcoming colours. For Honoré, powder must be light yellow and opera must be the light pink you mentioned then. Mimosa is the one on the runway. Still think current fuchsia pink is nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pbnjam, 3d tote mini how much more smaller(roughly) than the regular 3d?




Roughly? Maybe 67% smaller? I just remember thinking that it looks like it can fit my ipad. The regular size for me isn't too big. I just think the mini is very cute! Love the leather on 3d.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Madison boutique has some of the new Autumn pieces out. I'm excited about the 3d mini. They had it in malabar. But I think I want the Jade one which they only had in the regular size 3d. I saw the pebble cuir line and the powder memphis style in short and long handle with some pouches. Sorry I didn't take any pics. Also saw the Honore in light pink and light yellow. That's all I remember..




They got another shipment today and will get another next wk. They are suppose to call me if they get the Miaou case.

For anyone who ever wanted the LP Coin Pouch in a larger size, they introduced one in the Neo line. It looks like it's 7 inch long and it's $50.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> They got another shipment today and will get another next wk. They are suppose to call me if they get the Miaou case.
> 
> For anyone who ever wanted the LP Coin Pouch in a larger size, they introduced one in the Neo line. It looks like it's 7 inch long and it's $50.



Do you know if the zipper is on the top, or the side of the pouch?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Do you know if the zipper is on the top, or the side of the pouch?



Top. 
It's the same shape as the LP Coin Purse (#3693) with the leather tabs at each end except elongated.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Top.
> It's the same shape as the LP Coin Purse (#3693) with the leather tabs at each end except elongated.



Thanksdefinitely on my want list then.


----------



## SirinB

pbnjam said:


> Roughly? Maybe 67% smaller? I just remember thinking that it looks like it can fit my ipad. The regular size for me isn't too big. I just think the mini is very cute! Love the leather on 3d.


I agree 3d looks like have a lovely leather. Do you remember how much was the mini going for ? Ta.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> Trying to understand ur situation. . . . .
> You are not in the US and u are not in a country where there is a LC store?
> 
> Because all the stores will have the Fall merchandise catelogue by now so they will tell you if u asked. Especially if you are a regular customer.




I just came from the store today and they didn't have the fall catalog yet. They said they won't get it until July or August. And when I was asked about the Reds, she mixed up the rouge, cherry and vermillion. [emoji29]


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> *LP Cuir *
> 8 colors for Fall
> 
> 1. Arizona
> 2. Malabar Pink,
> 3. Ice Blue
> 4. Pebble
> 
> 5. Black
> 6. Blue (carry over from Spring?)
> 7. Cherise/Cherry
> 8. Naturel/Natural




Thank you! Just wanted to say though that I didn't mean to request or for you to go out of your way to inquire at the store. I just assumed you knew the fall2015 colors already as you posted the new colors weeks ago and I thought you also saw the classic ones.


----------



## pbnjam

SirinB said:


> I agree 3d looks like have a lovely leather. Do you remember how much was the mini going for ? Ta.



I'll let you know if I find out later. I know I asked the SA but I guess it went out the other ear.


----------



## tflowers921

Now for sale on Neiman Marcus


----------



## SirinB

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2998775
> 
> Now for sale on Neiman Marcus



I just saw this Memphis yesterday and they also listed powder pink Honoré 404 there. It is all happening. Wish UK wasn't so slow at getting the new stock.


----------



## halfsquare

I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.

They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.


----------



## EGBDF

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.



I love these colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.



these are so nice! what fantastic color!


----------



## pbnjam

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.




So pretty! Definitely need something in this color.


----------



## seton

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.




Like your quilt and u captured the colors beautifully. The name of the colors should be printed on your receipt.


----------



## halfsquare

seton said:


> Like your quilt and u captured the colors beautifully. The name of the colors should be printed on your receipt.



thanks 

The color of the pouch is 'Opera'


----------



## pbnjam

halfsquare said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the pouch is 'Opera'




Opera is gorgeous! Would love a neo in this color. Thanks for sharing ur goodies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Opera is gorgeous! *Would love a neo in this color.* Thanks for sharing ur goodies!



Agreed. That would look fantastic!


----------



## cheidel

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.


 
Congrats on both!  The fig is gorgeous, I must have the LLH fig....!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Pebble in all its glory.




At Madison Ave Longchamp


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp




Were you able to hit all the LCs today?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp




Love!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory. At Madison Ave Longchamp



My gray loving heart! Oh goodness, I want... no make that *NEED * Pebble!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch



That Opera Neo clutch looks gorgeous! Lovely Fig MLH LP too! Awesome buys!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> For anyone who ever wanted the LP Coin Pouch in a larger size, they introduced one in the Neo line. It looks like it's 7 inch long and it's $50.




I saw this today at the Macy's Herald Square LC boutique. I like it but they only had it in black. I'm waiting for a color that sings to me!


----------



## goldfish19

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp




Wow!!! 
I see the pouch has a version with a crossbody strap and also the longchamp label in metal? So cute


----------



## Glitter_pixie

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.




Lovely combo!

Just ask at the store or call them; they'll show what they have hidden : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Were you able to hit all the LCs today?




I wish! I stopped at Madison and then jumped down to LC @ Macy's. I got into town too late. I was at a lot of Anime shops with my daughter.


----------



## MMaiko

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp



Love Love Love the Pebble.


----------



## bakeacookie

Ohhh, can't wait to see pebble.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp



oh love this! pebble is such a versatile color!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp



Ooooh, thanks you for this! Does it have purple undertones?
It's hard to start thinking about the new colors when the sale is looming...


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp


Wow, absolutely gorgeous color!!!  Is that the medium size Cuir?  Thanks for these pics, I really have a better idea of the Pebble color now......especially since I can't see any of them IRL.  Thank you!


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pebble in all its glory.
> 
> View attachment 2999349
> 
> 
> At Madison Ave Longchamp


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Ooooh, thanks you for this! Does it have purple undertones?
> It's hard to start thinking about the new colors when the sale is looming...



*EGBDF*: Not that I noticed. It appears to me as a flat-out gray. 

I know that sale is right around the corner, too, but it's hard to resist the new colors.



cheidel said:


> Wow, absolutely gorgeous color!!!  Is that the medium size Cuir?  Thanks for these pics, I really have a better idea of the Pebble color now......especially since I can't see any of them IRL.  Thank you!



You're welcome, *cheidel*! I'm pretty sure that was a medium LPC.



Maice said:


>


----------



## herfyjo

I'm planning to buy my first Longchamp but because I live in Texas I have limited choices of seeing them IRL.  Heading out to the nearest Nordstrom this weekend to at least get an idea of size and colors.  I see talk on here about end of season sales.  Would those be at department stores or just LC stores?  Just wondering if I should wait a bit longer for a deal.  Thanks!


----------



## GGGirl

I live in Texas too! Julian Gold Boutique has a great variety of colors and sizes. It's worth checking out if there is one located where your reside[emoji1]. GL


----------



## herfyjo

GGGirl said:


> I live in Texas too! Julian Gold Boutique has a great variety of colors and sizes. It's worth checking out if there is one located where your reside[emoji1]. GL



Thanks!  I'm just outside Houston so my only choice is a trek to the Galleria Nordstrom.  But I'm going to Austin soon and will check out Julian Gold too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

herfyjo said:


> I'm planning to buy my first Longchamp but because I live in Texas I have limited choices of seeing them IRL.  Heading out to the nearest Nordstrom this weekend to at least get an idea of size and colors.  I see talk on here about end of season sales.  Would those be at department stores or just LC stores?  Just wondering if I should wait a bit longer for a deal.  Thanks!



My experience is that the department stores like Nordstrom and Bloomies have FF type of sales but not an end of season sale (tPFers, correct me if I'm wrong).

The end of season sales we are referring to are at the LC boutiques and on their online site.

Here's the official LC US website.

http://us.longchamp.com/


----------



## herfyjo

Glitter_pixie said:


> My experience is that the department stores like Nordstrom and Bloomies have FF type of sales but not an end of season sale (tPFers, correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> The end of season sales we are referring to here are at the LC boutiques and on their online site.
> 
> Here's the official LC US website.
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/




Perfect!  I will keep an eye out on the website.  Thank you so much!


----------



## seton

herfyjo said:


> I'm planning to buy my first Longchamp but because I live in Texas I have limited choices of seeing them IRL.  Heading out to the nearest Nordstrom this weekend to at least get an idea of size and colors.  I see talk on here about end of season sales.  Would those be at department stores or just LC stores?  Just wondering if I should wait a bit longer for a deal.  Thanks!




Sometime in the next month, the seasonal colors will go on clearance to make room for the new season. Classic colors like black however never go on sale. You will need to wait for Bloomies to have a F&F sale and Nordy price-match to get black on sale.


----------



## seton

*LP Neo *
5 colors for Fall

1. Black
2. Navy
3. Bilberry
4. Opera
5. Pebble


----------



## seton

One of two patterns in *LP Neo Fantaisie*
The other pattern is red swirls


----------



## tflowers921

I need a pebble neo!!! Thanks seton!


----------



## seton

*LP Classic Colors*

1. Beige
2. *Poppy*
3. Deep Red
4. Gunmetal
5. Bilberry
6. Black


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> *LP Neo *
> 5 colors for Fall
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. Navy
> 3. Bilberry
> 4. Opera
> 5. Pebble



Thanks, Seton; I was just wondering about this.


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> Thanks for the info, Seton!  This line sounds cute, both colorways sound pretty, and it's great that there will also be a pouch option (I don't *need* any more large totes, so maybe a pouch will be enough) I'm assuming it will come in the 1899 and 1623 sizes? I wish more of the LP LE lines would do a 2605 option )




I just checked for you and the Miaou will come in the 2605.


----------



## donnaoh

seton said:


> *LP Neo *
> 5 colors for Fall
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. Navy
> 3. Bilberry
> 4. Opera
> 5. Pebble


What colour is Opera? Do you know?


----------



## EGBDF

donnaoh said:


> What colour is Opera? Do you know?



It's a dark wine..someone posted a picture of a pouch a few pages ago


----------



## donnaoh

EGBDF said:


> It's a dark wine..someone posted a picture of a pouch a few pages ago


Thanks! Obviously I didn't look back far enough...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> *LP Classic Colors*
> 
> 1. Beige
> 2. *Poppy*
> 3. Deep Red
> 4. Gunmetal
> 5. Bilberry
> 6. Black



Thanks Seton! I'm  starting to think about a custom.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> *LP Neo *
> 5 colors for Fall
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. Navy
> 3. Bilberry
> 4. Opera
> 5. Pebble



oh a pebble Neo? that would be awesome, TFS!


----------



## GGGirl

Julian Gold has selected sizes and colors on sale right now. Two weeks ago,I bought a longchamp , Le Pilage, sh in black. I was there last weekend and they still had various colors and sizes on sale. Maybe call them before your arrival in Austin. GL[emoji1]


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> I just checked for you and the Miaou will come in the 2605.



Cool, thank you for checking! I can't wait to see the design


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> *LP Classic Colors*
> 
> 1. Beige
> 2. *Poppy*
> 3. Deep Red
> 4. Gunmetal
> 5. Bilberry
> 6. Black


Thanks Seton!  I have no. 2, 3 & 4 from this list.  Hope to add no. 5 & 6 soon!


----------



## seton

my bloomies just got in one or two pieces


----------



## SirinB

Thanks again Seton. It is very exciting to see wave of new stock appearing all around. I can't wait for Memphis in opera hitting the online shop. Yet to decide whether to go with a long handle or short handle though hmm.


----------



## SofiaC

halfsquare said:


> I stopped by the Boston boutique and got a fig medium long handle pliage and a (burgundy, dunno the real color name) neo clutch.
> 
> They have the geometric patterned bag in powder and those new neo cosmetics cases that look like long coin purses in black. None of the fall stuff is on display, so they might have other styles if you ask.


Ooh.. very nice! I want Fig 2605 or 1621 pls.


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Agreed. That would look fantastic!


+ 1


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> my bloomies just got in one or two pieces



hmm the LP looks quite nice! i am usually not one for patterns but this is appealing.


----------



## SofiaC

Miaou collection. I'll pick the pouch over the bag.


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> Miaou collection. I'll pick the pouch over the bag.




Omg these are so cute!!!! I want one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> Miaou collection. I'll pick the pouch over the bag.



LOL i'd go for a small shopping LH, great size and in a Pebble?(grey... looks pebble like) would be cute for winter time. I always have cats staring at me anyways, they might as well do it on my bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Miaou collection. I'll pick the pouch over the bag.



Unbelievably Meow!


----------



## pbnjam

SofiaC said:


> Miaou collection. I'll pick the pouch over the bag.




Not at all what I imagined it would be like. But I think I still want the malabar pink one! Tho the eyes definitely pop more in the navy one.


----------



## bakeacookie

Saw the cat one today! It's cool!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Saw the cat one today! It's cool!




Really? Did you see it irl? I want to go see it too.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## bakeacookie

Sorry for the late reply. Got distracted at the mall haha. Looks like it comes in two sizes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3005263



I like the smaller size!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3005263



O thx for the pic! Looks like a trip this weekend is in order.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3005263



soooo cute looks like it comes in a small LH shopping tote size? if so that is "my" size lol


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the smaller size!




I like the smaller one with long handles in pink too! Super cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I like the smaller one with long handles in pink too! Super cute



Me too! i love both the size and color! can't wait to see it in store!


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah, it comes in a smaller version! I was surprised to see that since I thought all LE is with the larger size. 

Hope you all find it at your stores! 

The Malabar pink really has the cat features pop, which is why I noticed it in the store. I didn't step in, so if anyone sees the neo fantasie stuff, share spy pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> soooo cute looks like it comes in a small LH shopping tote size? if so that is "my" size lol



my size too! &#128521;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah, it comes in a smaller version! I was surprised to see that since I thought all LE is with the larger size. The Malabar pink really has the cat features pop.



I thought all LEs came in 1899s only too. very happy to see it in the smaller size. Did you just say Malabar pink? I had that color on my want-list! Way awesome that the Miaou is available in both color and the size I want. &#128522;


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought all LEs came in 1899s only too. very happy to see it in the smaller size. Did you just say Malabar pink? I had that color on my want-list! Way awesome that the Miaou is available in both color and the size I want. &#128522;



Yup. From the look book pics, this has to be Malabar pink Miaou. Sounds like you have to get this! 

If they ever have a puppy version, I'd have run in the store when I spotted it. Haha. My friend and DBF thought I was funny taking spy pics from outside the store.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought all LEs came in 1899s only too. very happy to see it in the smaller size. Did you just say Malabar pink? I had that color on my want-list! Way awesome that the Miaou is available in both color and the size I want. [emoji4]




I think LEs come in 1899 2605 1623 and 1621. 

So hard to pick the colors! Not sure if I want the dark as the eyes stand out more but I want the whole cat face to be visible too. But leaning towards the pink.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Yup. From the look book pics, this has to be Malabar pink Miaou. Sounds like you have to get this!
> 
> If they ever have a puppy version, I'd have run in the store when I spotted it. Haha. My friend and DBF thought I was funny taking spy pics from outside the store.



I love how whimsical it looks. A fun bag. Will still love to see it irl first though. Oh yes, if it were a puppy, I would run to the store too. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I think LEs come in 1899 2605 1623 and 1621.
> 
> So hard to pick the colors! Not sure if I want the dark as the eyes stand out more but I want the whole cat face to be visible too. But leaning towards the pink.



Oh, learnt something new again. Thanks for sharing about the sizes. wasn't aware. &#128517; The eyes really popped on the dark, whereas the pink showed full details of the cat clearly. I prefer the pink thus far but need to see them irl before deciding.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how whimsical it looks. A fun bag. Will still love to see it irl first though. Oh yes, if it were a puppy, I would run to the store too. &#128522;



Definitely see in store. It's so eye catching.


----------



## seton

re: Miaou

It's only in 3 sizes - 1899, 1623, 2605
Plus cosmetic case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> re: Miaou
> It's only in 3 sizes - 1899, 1623, 2605 Plus cosmetic case



Thank you for clarifying. &#127848;


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> Yeah, it comes in a smaller version! I was surprised to see that since I thought all LE is with the larger size.
> 
> Hope you all find it at your stores!
> 
> The Malabar pink really has the cat features pop, which is why I noticed it in the store. I didn't step in, so if anyone sees the neo fantasie stuff, share spy pics!



Super pleased to see the smaller version in a LE, i cannot carry any bigger than the smaller ones...


----------



## pbnjam

I just called a Longchamp store to ask about the colors that will be available for mini 3d tote. 

Cherry, Jade, Cognac, Midnight blue, Malabar pink, mimosa


----------



## pbnjam

Saw an opera memphis pouch today at Soho store.


----------



## seton

Pebble!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Pebble!



&#128562; NEED pebble!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128562; need pebble!



+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> +1



&#128587; small or medium for you? I'm still thinking, the small fits everything but more room is always good, right? &#10067;&#10068;&#10067;&#10068;


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128587; small or medium for you? I'm still thinking, the small fits everything but more room is always good, right? &#10067;&#10068;&#10067;&#10068;



I don't know.small is my go to size these days but lately I'm needing a bigger bag more often. I hate carrying more than I need to. I have so many smalls alreadywell, probably I should stick to darker color for larger bags as I tend to set them down more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I don't know.small is my go to size these days but lately I'm needing a bigger bag more often. I hate carrying more than I need to. I have so many smalls alreadywell, probably I should stick to darker color for larger bags as I tend to set them down more.



same situation here. I dislike carrying more than I have to but lately the small seems insufficient. I will prefer not to overload a leather bag though and somehow I have no notion how big the medium is. The bag is often filled full with bubble wrap at the boutiue and I have the impression that it is big. Will decide when I can see both sizes in person and look through the Cuir threads again.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pebble is just awesome. Then again i adore grey lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Pebble!



Do you know what blue that is next to the Pebble LPC? Is that Glacier?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Do you know what blue that is next to the Pebble LPC? Is that Glacier?




no, it's just blue. here is another pic.

didja get the miaou yet?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> no, it's just blue. here is another pic.
> 
> didja get the miaou yet?


These espadrilles are so cute!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Pebble!





seton said:


> no, it's just blue. here is another pic.
> 
> didja get the miaou yet?



Not yet...did it arrive???


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not yet...did it arrive???




U said that YOU were waiting on ur Miaou.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> U said that YOU were waiting on ur Miaou.



Oops...Sorry...probably was half asleep. No, I'm waiting for a call when they become available.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Pebble is just awesome. Then again i adore grey lol



+1. I am head over heels with gray too.


----------



## seton

from IG


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> from IG




Ok now I'm sure I want Miaou. Too cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> from IG



This is seriously cute! tfs!


----------



## tinkerella

Is the blue the same blue as the one for Spring? I don't remember it looking so bright when i saw it at my local boutique..


----------



## juls12

Does anybody know when the fall colours for the LP will be available in Germany? TIA


----------



## seton

looks like the cws of Memphis all have different color hardware


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> looks like the cws of Memphis all have different color hardware



Good eye!


----------



## pbnjam

The opera memphis is out now.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

The King of Prussia Mall Longchamp boutique has the Miaou in the 1899 Malabar if anyone is interested.

The 2605 version is supposed to be released later in June...

...and yes, I caved.


----------



## seton

thanks all for the info. I am still sticking to just the miaou pouch.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> The King of Prussia Mall Longchamp boutique has the Miaou in the 1899 Malabar if anyone is interested.
> 
> The 2605 version is supposed to be released later in June...
> 
> ...and yes, I caved.



 Picture?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Picture?



Not yet. It's on its way!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> The King of Prussia Mall Longchamp boutique has the Miaou in the 1899 Malabar if anyone is interested.
> 
> The 2605 version is supposed to be released later in June...
> 
> *...and yes, I caved*.



Understandable.


----------



## SirinB

Does anyone know if Miaou range have a keychain ?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> The King of Prussia Mall Longchamp boutique has the Miaou in the 1899 Malabar if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2605 version is supposed to be released later in June...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I caved.




Haha!!! Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## seton

SirinB said:


> Does anyone know if Miaou range have a keychain ?



I am pretty sure the answer is no. I talked with my SA about the whole line and she said that it's only the four items in the catalogue.


----------



## seton

from IG


----------



## divineprada

seton said:


> from IG




That Miaou pouch is really cute! I'll get this one for sure.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> from IG



so cute and wow that pouch looks huge(keep in mind i have never seen one irl)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> from IG



After seeing all these Miaou...my LLH Miaou LP can't get here fast enough! 

Can't wait for the pouches, too!


----------



## seton

I am preparing for the Nordy Anniversary thing next month. I even got a brand new Nordy card to prepare. 

Anyway, looks like one of the colors for the expandible/extensible LC tote will be Malabar. Found a pic.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> thanks all for the info. I am still sticking to just the miaou pouch.


Same here.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I am preparing for the Nordy Anniversary thing next month. I even got a brand new Nordy card to prepare.
> 
> Anyway, looks like one of the colors for the expandible/extensible LC tote will be Malabar. Found a pic.



OOH that's awesome!

But all the LCs get snapped up quick.


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> OOH that's awesome!
> 
> But all the LCs get snapped up quick.




Yeah, that's why I got the card. Most of it was sold during the preview for cardholders only last yr.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Yeah, that's why I got the card. Most of it was sold during the preview for cardholders only last yr.




Yeah. So I shall enjoy the bag vicariously through you!


----------



## lizziejean3

seton said:


> I am preparing for the Nordy Anniversary thing next month. I even got a brand new Nordy card to prepare.
> 
> Anyway, looks like one of the colors for the expandible/extensible LC tote will be Malabar. Found a pic.




I'm saving my Nordstrom Notes for this bag!


----------



## inverved

Autumn 2015 will not reach Australia until August/September!


----------



## HesitantShopper

no_1_diva said:


> Autumn 2015 will not reach Australia until August/September!



I wish i knew when it was going to hit my country....  Aug/Sept seems late but then in my country we get things later often as well.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou! 














1899 LLH Malabar Miaou


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou



Love it! looks like your cat does too!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou



Ooooh! Are the eyes appliqués? And how did you manage the picture with the kitty--good one!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou




GPNi love everything about this! Congrats! The kitty shot is amazing  
Ps I have those crocs flats, they are the best!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou


 
Love the picture with your kitty! And Miaou bag is sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou! 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou



Meow-WOW-Marvelous! 
How does the eyes feel like? They look a tad velvety to me. Makes me want to stroke them. &#128513;


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou




So kyoot! 
And i disagree that ur cat loves it. That looks like a pissy pussy to me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! looks like your cat does too!



Thanks! That's Boots, a stray that stays (because I feed her). 



EGBDF said:


> Ooooh! Are the eyes appliqués? And how did you manage the picture with the kitty--good one!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Meow-WOW-Marvelous!
> How does the eyes feel like? They look a tad velvety to me. Makes me want to stroke them. &#55357;&#56833;



Yes, on the bag, the eyes are appliques and they feel soft, like leather. I kept Boots entertained with my "Kitty call." Works magic on all my cats.



tflowers921 said:


> GPNi love everything about this! Congrats! The kitty shot is amazing
> Ps I have those crocs flats, they are the best!!!



Thanks so much! I love the simpleness of the Crocs...easy on and off for me, which is great around my little farm.



pbnjam said:


> Love the picture with your kitty! And Miaou bag is sooo cute! Congrats!



Thanks! 




seton said:


> So kyoot!
> And i disagree that ur cat loves it. That looks like a pissy pussy to me.



Ah, thanks! Oh, Ms. Boots loved it. She brushed her tail right next to the bag. She was chatting it up with me because I was chatting it up with her.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! That's Boots, a stray that stays (because I feed her).



Ah, that is kind of you! i own several cats(mostly rags, but one DSH.. he's my barn cat)


----------



## perfecthandbag

no_1_diva said:


> Autumn 2015 will not reach Australia until August/September!



I am desperate for the Lp cuir in pebble too. so frustrating!


----------



## IFH

I will have my small cuir pebble next Monday   I have seen a photo of it, just cannot wait for only a few days!  Could anyone please let me know if this LP in red garance?  My friend bought it for me and I am not sure which red it is.  Thanks!


----------



## IFH

Glitter_pixie said:


> Mee-ow! Mew! Miaou!
> 
> View attachment 3026274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899 LLH Malabar Miaou



Wow..... Meow..... My heart is now jumping for this!  My friend is hunting for one in Europe right now for me. I really want to pick him up at the airport this weekend


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes, on the bag, the eyes are appliques and they feel soft, like leather.)



Interesting. I love texture. need to go and feel in person when its being launched here.... long wait. SA says July. Urgggg.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> I will have my small cuir pebble next Monday   I have seen a photo of it, just cannot wait for only a few days!  Could anyone please let me know if this LP in red garance?  My friend bought it for me and I am not sure which red it is.  Thanks!



I can't tell my reds apart so I leave that for the experts here to chime in. However, I am so excited for you that your Pebble is arriving. Do post a pic when it is here. you know we all want to see it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nordies already has some items listed. The Memphis pouch and Tote in Powder Pink, the LP heritage small  and the following.


----------



## mermaid.braid

IFH said:


> I will have my small cuir pebble next Monday   I have seen a photo of it, just cannot wait for only a few days!  Could anyone please let me know if this LP in red garance?  My friend bought it for me and I am not sure which red it is.  Thanks!



I think this is Red (classic color). What is the interior color? If it's tan then it's Red; Red Garance has a white interior.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nordies already has some items listed. The Memphis pouch and Tote in Powder Pink, the LP heritage small  and the following.



Both crossbodies are pretty! I wish the Honoré had the interior views too, but from what I read on LC's site there are two compartments separated by a zippered compartment in the middle, plus a zippered pocket in the back compartment. I don't see the Heritage crossbody on the LC website yet.


----------



## IFH

mermaid.braid said:


> I think this is Red (classic color). What is the interior color? If it's tan then it's Red; Red Garance has a white interior.



Thank you.  It is still with my friend in Sweden now...will arrive in a few days   Well, it is a great shade of red from the picture though, whether it is red garance or not.  I think red with gold hardware is fabulous too.  Does any red LP come in silver hardware?


----------



## mermaid.braid

IFH said:


> Thank you.  It is still with my friend in Sweden now...will arrive in a few days   Well, it is a great shade of red from the picture though, whether it is red garance or not.  I think red with gold hardware is fabulous too.  Does any red LP come in silver hardware?



Yw. I like red with gold hardware too! The only red LPs with silver hardware that I can think of are the Cuirs; the regular nylon LPs have all-gold hardware, except for the 1623 model (medium short handle) which has a gold button but a bronze zipper pull.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Honoré:two compartments separated by a zippered compartment in the middle, plus a zippered pocket in the back compartment. I don't see the Heritage crossbody on the LC website yet.



Interesting about the Honore crpssbody. I didn't look at the dimensions closely but thought it looked small. If there is a zippered compartment in the middle,I wonder whether it is roomy. The deal for me is the bit of chains at the sides as they tend to bounce on me when I walk. That said, I like how simple the bag looks. Keen to see both in person.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Interesting about the Honore crpssbody. I didn't look at the dimensions closely but thought it looked small. If there is a zippered compartment in the middle,I wonder whether it is roomy. The deal for me is the bit of chains at the sides as they tend to bounce on me when I walk. That said, I like how simple the bag looks. Keen to see both in person.



The listed dimensions are the same as the LPC mini crossbody, just 1 cm more in depth. Hmm good point about the chain. I'm assuming the Heritage model in the Nordstrom link is the smaller one, wonder how much bigger the larger model is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> The listed dimensions are the same as the LPC mini crossbody, just 1 cm more in depth. Hmm good point about the chain. I'm assuming the Heritage model in the Nordstrom link is the smaller one, wonder how much bigger the larger model is.



I forgot totally that there is a bigger one! I will love a bigger one instead and I like that there are no chains on the LP Heritage crossbody. 
For the Honore, my other concern is the zipped centre compartment as it usually takes up space and it is not a very big bag. Hmmm, but the leather on the Honore is very soft and expandable so my concern could be totally non existent.


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> Thank you.  It is still with my friend in Sweden now...will arrive in a few days   Well, it is a great shade of red from the picture though, whether it is red garance or not.  I think red with gold hardware is fabulous too.  Does any red LP come in silver hardware?



The red with gold hardware looks wonderful! i have a small short handled in Red .. looks super classy with the gold HW.


----------



## pixiejenna

The cat bag is so cute I'm tempted to buy it even though I don't think I would use it. 

Has anyone seen this season's  LC cuirs irl? How is the leather? Is it pebbled, thick, and is it matte or shiny? I have a older cuir and the leather is thin, smooshy, and shiny. I know at some point they changed the leather and was under impressed the last season or two  I don't mind thicker leather or pebbled leather but the matte really turned me off. The leather seemed cheap and dry it was really disappointing. I'm liking pebble but no one near me carries them. It's a long drive to go see one irl, and honestly I don't want to make it and get disappointed by the leather.


----------



## IFH

pixiejenna said:


> The cat bag is so cute I'm tempted to buy it even though I don't think I would use it.
> 
> Has anyone seen this season's  LC cuirs irl? How is the leather? Is it pebbled, thick, and is it matte or shiny? I have a older cuir and the leather is thin, smooshy, and shiny. I know at some point they changed the leather and was under impressed the last season or two  I don't mind thicker leather or pebbled leather but the matte really turned me off. The leather seemed cheap and dry it was really disappointing. I'm liking pebble but no one near me carries them. It's a long drive to go see one irl, and honestly I don't want to make it and get disappointed by the leather.



There is a link here that has a photo of a pebble cuir pouch.

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/show-us-your-longchamp-459009-239.html

 I will post a photo of my small LP cuir in pebble in a few days...coming from Germany


----------



## IFH

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't tell my reds apart so I leave that for the experts here to chime in. However, I am so excited for you that your Pebble is arriving. Do post a pic when it is here. you know we all want to see it.



Thanks!  Of course, I will show my new LC babies right after they get off the airplane early next week.  My LC party is growing super fast right after being introduced to an LP cuir as my first LC baby


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Thanks!  Of course, I will show my new LC babies right after they get off the airplane early next week.  My LC party is growing super fast right after being introduced to an LP cuir as my first LC baby



That's exciting! I managed to get my hands on a small Cherry Red Cuir. Can't wait for it to arrive! Looking forward to seeing yours too!


----------



## changingwoman

Does anyone have photos of the LC Cuirs for fall other than Pebble - especially the Ice Blue and Arizona colors?  I'm way too far away from a store to take a look, but I'm dying to see...I think one of these may become my first LC Cuir when they become available...TIA


----------



## seton

changingwoman said:


> Does anyone have photos of the LC Cuirs for fall other than Pebble - especially the Ice Blue and Arizona colors?  I'm way too far away from a store to take a look, but I'm dying to see...I think one of these may become my first LC Cuir when they become available...TIA



the great GP did a Malabar reveal in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/may-time-reveal-907805.html


Not all the colors arrive at the same time.


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> the great GP did a Malabar reveal in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/may-time-reveal-907805.html
> 
> 
> Not all the colors arrive at the same time.


Thanks Seton, I did see that lovely reveal.  I guess I'll just have to wait to see the other two colors...can't wait!


----------



## SirinB

Selfridges added quite a few of the new colours into their website for Le Pliage nylons ; Malabar pink, red garrance, fig, poppy, cedar. They also have the LP cuir in pebble. But I am most curious about cuir in ice blue.


----------



## changingwoman

SirinB said:


> Selfridges added quite a few of the new colours into their website for Le Pliage nylons ; Malabar pink, red garrance, fig, poppy, cedar. They also have the LP cuir in pebble. But I am most curious about cuir in ice blue.


Thanks for the heads up.  I am right there with you - waiting to see that Ice Blue.  So curious!!


----------



## seton

new neo pouch $50


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> new neo pouch $50



I really like this one, thanks for the pic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> new neo pouch $50



Nice! Can't wait to compare it with the other Neo pouches. The zip at the top is great - more versatility. The current Neo pouches all have zips on the front which is less versatile IMHO.

A lot of new items are coming in Autumn 2015! Can't wait!

Spotted this one on the UK LC website. Love the print and especially the wrist attachment  http://uk.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-pliage-memphis/clutch-1042609?sku=84046


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> *HUMPTY DUMPTY: Jeremy Scott for Longchamp*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionwindows.net/2015/04/humpty-dumpty-jeremy-scott-for-longchamp/
> 
> 
> PARIS, Apr 9, 2015/  Jeremy Scott continues his long time  collaboration with Longchamp with the release of Humpty Dumpty, a  nursery rhyme bag.
> In this new Longchamps Le Pliage® bag, Jeremy Scott is evoking this  nursery rhyme from our childhood with a quirky sense of humor and  colorful pop world.
> The print is a mix of rabbits, elephants, mushrooms, tortoises, etc.  that takes us back to the world of childhood. Its totally regressive,  but highly creative!
> It is part of our childhood. It is full of innocence and naivety. It  is popular. It can be sung, danced or even mimed sometimes. It is  accompanied by unforgettable pictures and characters.
> *This new Humpty Dumpty limited edition with extravagant motifs will be on sale exclusively at
> Colette, Paris, from May 1, 2015, and available in Longchamp points of sale from June 1, 2015.*


Since it's after June 1, do you know where I can purchase this JS bag?  I went to Colette site a couple weeks ago and it was sold out and they responded to my email saying they won't be replinishing the inventory.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Since it's after June 1, do you know where I can purchase this JS bag?  I went to Colette site a couple weeks ago and it was sold out and they responded to my email saying they won't be replinishing the inventory.





are u addressing me? 
You should be able to buy it online from LC around the beginning of July. If you are really anxious for it, I would use a LC SA and call her every week about it to make sure you are one of the first to get it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Maybe someone already posted this, but I just noticed that Neiman Marcus has Neo Handbag in Pebble. I like the gray/pebble interior.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...p handbags&eItemId=prod179830557&cmCat=search


----------



## moose81

Glitter_pixie said:


> Maybe someone already posted this, but I just noticed that Neiman Marcus has Neo Handbag in Pebble. I like the gray/pebble interior.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...p handbags&eItemId=prod179830557&cmCat=search



Wow, that looks sooo much lighter than the photo posted earlier in this thread.  I hope it's actually a darker gray.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice! Can't wait to compare it with the other Neo pouches. The zip at the top is great - more versatility. The current Neo pouches all have zips on the front which is less versatile IMHO.
> 
> A lot of new items are coming in Autumn 2015! Can't wait!
> 
> Spotted this one on the UK LC website. Love the print and especially the wrist attachment  http://uk.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-pliage-memphis/clutch-1042609?sku=84046



That is so cute!


----------



## EGBDF

moose81 said:


> Wow, that looks sooo much lighter than the photo posted earlier in this thread.  I hope it's actually a darker gray.



Yeah, I saw GlitterPixie's cuir pouch and it looks a lot darker, though some colors can look so different in different lighting. And the same color can be different across lines.


----------



## HesitantShopper

moose81 said:


> Wow, that looks sooo much lighter than the photo posted earlier in this thread.  I hope it's actually a darker gray.



I agree, does look rather light i was hoping for a deeper grey.


----------



## herfyjo

I'm glad others feel the same way as I do.  That's much too light for a fall bag.

However, I may change my mind when I see a real one.  I thought that Miao bag was going to look ugly, but when GP posted her pics, I decided it was super cute.  Hopefully that's the case with pebble.


----------



## IFH

I believe it could be due to lighting.  The cuir pebble in this photo looks very light but the actual one is much darker.  I will take a photo of my small LP in cuir pebble soon.  It was travelling around Europe with my friend and has just arrived.  I will run to his place tomorrow to take it home


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> I believe it could be due to lighting.  The cuir pebble in this photo looks very light but the actual one is much darker.



Hooray that it had ended its "holiday" and is going to be home with you soon. looking forward to see it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Maybe someone already posted this, but I just noticed that Neiman Marcus has Neo Handbag in Pebble. I like the gray/pebble interior.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...p handbags&eItemId=prod179830557&cmCat=search



Very light coloured grey. The interior of the bag is darker than the exterior, LOL! Well that I guess it means the bag won't be as transparent as the poppy Neo...


----------



## herfyjo

SmokieDragon said:


> Very light coloured grey. The interior of the bag is darker than the exterior, LOL! Well that I guess it means the bag won't be as transparent as the poppy Neo...



The poppy is transpareant?  What about clementine?  I was hoping they might go on sale soon but I'll pass is they're see-thru.  My beige is fine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

herfyjo said:


> The poppy is transpareant?  What about clementine?  I was hoping they might go on sale soon but I'll pass is they're see-thru.  My beige is fine.



Sorry, I made a typo - I meant the orange one ie Clementine is kind of transparent, NOT the Poppy. The boutique I went to had a Medium Clementine stuffed with a white LC dust bag and I could read the LC lettering on the dust bag through the Clementine Neo. 

As for the Poppy, I've never tried it out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Very light coloured grey. The interior of the bag is darker than the exterior, LOL! Well that I guess it means the bag won't be as transparent as the poppy Neo...



Ooops made a typo - Clementine Neo is kind of transparent. Don't know about Poppy


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> are u addressing me?
> You should be able to buy it online from LC around the beginning of July. If you are really anxious for it, I would use a LC SA and call her every week about it to make sure you are one of the first to get it.


Ok, thanks!!!


----------



## IFH

Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....

Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight


----------



## EGBDF

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....


----------



## WestingerMom

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight


Gorgeous!  I don't own a gray bag, but now I feel like I NEED one. I'll have to start saving up for this one.  Only question is, before or after I do a custom nylon.  Hmmmm.... Congrats, and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## tflowers921

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight




Beautiful!! I'm such a grey lover!


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight



Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

WestingerMom said:


> Gorgeous!  I don't own a gray bag, but now I feel like I NEED one. I'll have to start saving up for this one.  Only question is, before or after I do a custom nylon.  Hmmmm.... Congrats, and enjoy your new bag!



Depends on what colors you want for the custom! They're seasonal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.



NEED! bonus when you mention that the color changes, depending on lighting.


----------



## tflowers921

Nordstrom now has the new Le pliage nylon colors up online


----------



## WestingerMom

bakeacookie said:


> Depends on what colors you want for the custom! They're seasonal!


Yep.  I think I want one in fig with something... Bilberry, gray, black.  Not sure until I can play with them on the site.  I also just ordered a cuir makeup bag.  That leather looks divine!


----------



## moose81

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight



Gorgeous!  I've never really been tempted by any of the cuir colors before but I think this is it.  Love this gray!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight




Congrats! She's a luv!


----------



## SofiaC

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight


Congrats! A versatile color for all year round. Bet u can't wait to show her off.
This is the 2nd shade of gray after gunmetal in d Cuir line.


----------



## IFH

When I first fell in love with the cuir line, I had realized I missed that gunmetal already...so sad   So, this is the one, smells yummy too!  Thank you everyone for sharing my happiness of the week


----------



## perfecthandbag

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight



gorgeous!!! congratulations - such a beautiful bag. enjoy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

IFH said:


> Presenting my new small LP cuir in pebble!  The color is amazing and the leather is sooooo soft...MIF too   As expected, the color changes due to lighting, looking darker in my room, and lighter in daylight.  Really, it is a MUST cuir this season, imo.  Yah.....
> 
> Sorry...still got some wringkles on, was sleeping with too many of her friends in the luggage on a long flight



Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> are u addressing me?
> You should be able to buy it online from LC around the beginning of July. If you are really anxious for it, I would use a LC SA and call her every week about it to make sure you are one of the first to get it.




Thanks, I ordered it last night from Colette.France.  They sent me an email notification that it was back in stock, and they sent me the link in English to order from.


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Thanks, I ordered it last night from Colette.France.  They sent me an email notification that it was back in stock, and they sent me the link in English to order from.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Thanks, I ordered it last night from Colette.France.  They sent me an email notification that it was back in stock, and they sent me the link in English to order from.




I wonder if I should order it. My SA told me that they won't get it until November!


----------



## IFH

Hot from Champ Elysee...pink malabar LP cuir


----------



## bakeacookie

LC boutique in SCP has most of the Autumn on display now, including the Miao totes and pouches on display. Looks like they were still unpacking a lot of it in the back though, as the LP cuir pebble wasn't on display, but everything else others had previewed were there.


----------



## tomorrow18

Hi! I am a first time poster but long time lurker . I have been trying to find a burgundy pliage tote for a long time, but it's been off the shelves for years evidently. However, I love the color of the Neo opera. Does anyone know if it will be released in a large tote form? In addition, how close is the nylon fig to this color as well?
Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> I wonder if I should order it. My SA told me that they won't get it until November!


Well, I decided to order it from Colette.Fr because I think the price will be higher in the U.S. than what I paid for it.  Besides, it was "love at first sight" the first time I saw it a few months ago.  LOL  It sold out quickly at Colette over a month ago.  When they notified me that it was back in stock, I didn't hesitate.  So, if you really like it, I say go for it!  Btw, they also sent me the link in English to order from.


----------



## mermaid.braid

tomorrow18 said:


> Hi! I am a first time poster but long time lurker . I have been trying to find a burgundy pliage tote for a long time, but it's been off the shelves for years evidently. However, I love the color of the Neo opera. Does anyone know if it will be released in a large tote form? In addition, how close is the nylon fig to this color as well?
> Thank you!



Hi and welcome! Yes, there is a large long handled tote in the Néo line. Here is a post that has Fig and Opera in the same photo: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28563977&postcount=180


----------



## tflowers921

Does anyone know if neo pebble is really this pale??? I thought it would be more of a true grey
Sorry I just noticed this was already discussed


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3038846
> 
> Does anyone know if neo pebble is really this pale??? I thought it would be more of a true grey
> Sorry I just noticed this was already discussed





it's not quite as pale but I would call it pale to mid-tone gray. it's definitely lighter than Pebble in LPC.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> it's not quite as pale but I would call it pale to mid-tone gray. it's definitely lighter than Pebble in LPC.




Thanks seton! Now I don't know if I want it, I wanted deeper


----------



## tomorrow18

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi and welcome! Yes, there is a large long handled tote in the Néo line. Here is a post that has Fig and Opera in the same photo: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28563977&postcount=180


great, thank you! so will the long handled neo be released in the opera color? do you know what time frame that will be?
thanks again!


----------



## mermaid.braid

tomorrow18 said:


> great, thank you! so will the long handled neo be released in the opera color? do you know what time frame that will be?
> thanks again!



Yes, it will come in Opera. If it's not available already, then it will be soon! Keep checking the Longchamp website for when they update to the fall collection.


----------



## Maice

The Jeremy Scott Humpty Dumpty is available in Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3000


----------



## pbnjam

Maice said:


> The Jeremy Scott Humpty Dumpty is available in Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3000



Thanks for the link! They r releasing earlier than I thought.


----------



## Maice

pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the link! They r releasing earlier than I thought.



You're welcome  I was surprised too... I was just checking the LCs available in Nordstrom and I didn't expect the Humpty Dumpty would be there already.


----------



## emchhardy

Will that Humpty Dumpty be available in any other sizes? This one is just too big for me but do like it.


----------



## Sl0thbear

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3038846
> 
> Does anyone know if neo pebble is really this pale??? I thought it would be more of a true grey
> Sorry I just noticed this was already discussed



Its quite a light grey yes. My sister picked this up when we were in Paris 2 weeks ago. Havent seen this colour in Canada yet so shes quite pleased with herself.


----------



## tflowers921

emchhardy said:


> Will that Humpty Dumpty be available in any other sizes? This one is just too big for me but do like it.




The last two Jeremy Scotts only came in this size, pretty sure this is it


----------



## Maice

emchhardy said:


> Will that Humpty Dumpty be available in any other sizes? This one is just too big for me but do like it.





tflowers921 said:


> The last two Jeremy Scotts only came in this size, pretty sure this is it



Yep, it just comes in the travel size.  My only hesitation in getting mine was the size, but I just loved the print so much I still went for it  I still get to use it, just not as often as I would have liked.


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Yep, it just comes in the travel size.  My only hesitation in getting mine was the size, but I just loved the print so much I still went for it  I still get to use it, just not as often as I would have liked.


  I love the print too!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Oh, lucky me! Went to the flagship LC boutique here in Malaysia for a short visit and saw the Small LP Heritage in Black, the Heritage Crossbody bag in Black, Medium LP Cuir in Pebble, Quadri in Pebble, Honore in Powder Pink (it didn't look very pink to me, more powder than pink hehe), Arizona LP in nylon and 3 other Nylon bags that I haven't seen before.

The Small LP Heritage is tiny (dimensions are here fr Nordstrom website: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-small-le-pliage-heritage-leather-satchel/4055106) and it looks like a long wallet may not fit in it. I didn't try putting my long wallet inside since they had only 1 unit and I was just browsing. The bag is just too cute but quite pricy for a tiny bag, IMHO. I previously thought the Heritage won't suit me but after seeing how the small one looked on me today, I will reconsider the Medium or maybe even the Large.

The Heritage Crossbody has a pocket under its flap. After trying on the Small Heritage, it was hard to have any thoughts about this bag as the Heritage blew my mind with its cuteness, LOL! (Looks like Nordstrom is selling it now: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...strategy=113&recs_referringPageType=item_page)

The Medium Pebble Cuir looked quite light in colour. I didn't touch it though cos they put in on the top most shelf and my regular SA is very petite so didn't want to inconvenience her. Plus I just bought another Medium Cuir 2 weeks ago, so I told myself, no, no, no!

Managed to find the name of one of the unknown Nylon bags from the Nordstrom website yet again (so efficient! - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2780). What I saw today is called the Large Tweedy Plume Tote but what I saw was in Black and Yellow. Interesting but cannot displace the Neo or regular LPs, I believe.

The Arizona LP Nylon is, well, orange to me! Thanks to frenziedhandbag who told me about the proper name for it, hehe! Anyway, this Arizona is nice and striking enough for me to consider this colour for a custom LP, with Navy as the main colour 

Looks like I will have to keep stalking the LC boutique here for more items in the coming weeks! Slowly but surely, Autumn 2015 is coming...


----------



## pbnjam

I like this new blue for Quadri.


----------



## seton

alexa at a private dinner carrying the LPH CB


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> I like this new blue for Quadri.
> 
> View attachment 3044365




It's a bit dark in here so the color came out a little darker. But it's like a cobalt or royal blue.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> alexa at a private dinner carrying the LPH CB




Love that color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Small LP Heritage is tiny.
> The Heritage Crossbody has a pocket under its flap.
> The Medium Pebble Cuir looked quite light in colour.



Thank you for the intel update! I tried on the medium LP Heritage before and it is interestingly shaped for a bag and really light. However, I find the zipper awkward and it also looked more formal on me and my casual lifestyle doesn't quite fit in with it. I am keen to see the Heritage Crossbody in the larger size. The small seemed too small for me. Hmmm, I will have liked Pebble to be darker. Hope they arrive on SG shores soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I like this new blue for]
> Vibrant! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> alexa at a private dinner carrying the LPH CB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour and her using it as a clutch.
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> alexa at a private dinner carrying the LPH CB



What a pretty color!


----------



## Naminami

Cedar color. Number 4 from left.


----------



## juls12

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Are these the colours for fall?


----------



## mermaid.braid

juls12 said:


> Are these the colours for fall?



Looks like it. From l-r: Fig, Red Garance, Arizona (?), Cedar, Ice Blue, Malabar Pink


----------



## juls12

mermaid.braid said:


> Looks like it. From l-r: Fig, Red Garance, Arizona (?), Cedar, Ice Blue, Malabar Pink



Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Brilliant pic of all Fall colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thedseer

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Thanks for the pic! I'm liking a bunch of those.


----------



## IFH

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.


Thank you!  Now I think I will get ice blue also   The malabar in this picture looks very close to coral?


----------



## EGBDF

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Thanks for the picture. The ice blue looks similar to duck blue...


----------



## SirinB

Finally a picture of ice blue! Love it!


----------



## seton

when I saw Cedar in person, I actually thought it was Mint. It was near the sale section. Definitely has some blues tones, a spruce color. the Selfridges site captures the color well.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> I like this new blue for Quadri.



That's gorgeous. 

I'm waiting and hoping that the Poppy version will go on sale at the end-of-year sales. 



seton said:


> alexa at a private dinner carrying the LPH CB



I like the color and I like how she uses it as a clutch.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Nice photo of the fall collection. I'll have to see the Cedar and Iced Blue IRL first.


----------



## IFH

Yes...I would love to see a close-up photo of the cedar and iced blue.  So, who wants to be the first to get one here?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the picture. The ice blue looks similar to duck blue...



I had the same thoughts. Duck blue hobo was my first LP and I do still miss it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Wonderful picture! Good to know that there will be a seasonal colour in blue


----------



## pbnjam

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.


I saw these yesterday too. I was told that the 5th one is called glacier. Now its clicking to me that its the same as ice blue.  


Glitter_pixie said:


> That's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm waiting and hoping that the Poppy version will go on sale at the end-of-year sales.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color and I like how she uses it as a clutch.


I saw a hydrangea small quadri on sale and I was tempted to get it. But I was over my bag spending limit so I talked myself out of it. Maybe next sale for me!


----------



## changingwoman

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.


Thanks so much for this photo!!!  I've been waiting to see Cedar and Ice Blue.  So gorgeous!!


----------



## IFH

I believe these are the cedar and iced blue...


----------



## IFH

Iced blue...


----------



## WestingerMom

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.


So pretty!  Now I want the cedar AND the fig!  Wonder how they'd look together as a customized.....hmmm...will have to try that one. Hope they get to the LC site soon!


----------



## moose81

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Thank you for the picture!  

I'm relieved that I'm not in love any of the pliage colors.  I'm already considering something neo in opera and/or cuir in pebble so I didn't need to add anything else to my list!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WestingerMom said:


> Now I want the cedar AND the fig!  Wonder how they'd look together as a custom



now, that's a pretty combi! I think it will look fabulous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Naminami said:


> Cedar color. Number 4 from left.



Oh that is lovely! actually the whole row is lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

IFH said:


> Iced blue...



See to me this iced blue is looking like my mint?


----------



## thedseer

hesitantshopper said:


> see to me this iced blue is looking like my mint?



+1


----------



## juls12

HesitantShopper said:


> See to me this iced blue is looking like my mint?



I thought so too. But I am sure it looks different IRL It's hard to capture the pretty colours


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> See to me this iced blue is looking like my mint?



Yup, +1 and I really like mint too


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Nice photo of the fall collection. I'll have to see the Cedar and Iced Blue IRL first.




I saw the Cedar and Iced Blue yesterday @ the KoP Mall. The colors seemed to glow, like what's typical of the Neo. I couldn't get a good sense of the colors since the lightening wasn't that good and the store was busy with the sales. I thought the Iced Blue was different enough from Menthe, a tad lighter. The Cedar also seemed a tiny bit lighter than the Hunter Green (or was that color called Fir?).

I didn't get either as I was there for some sale pieces and neither wowed me like the Garance, Malabar and Fig. I still plan to get them at some point. : ). 

I'll be in NYC today for the GPP, so if I get the chance, I'll try to stop by another shop to see if I can get a better look.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> I saw the Cedar and Iced Blue yesterday @ the KoP Mall. The colors seemed to glow, like what's typical of the Neo. I couldn't get a good sense of the colors since the lightening wasn't that good and the store was busy with the sales. I thought the Iced Blue was different enough from Menthe, a tad lighter. The Cedar also seemed a tiny bit lighter than the Hunter Green (or was that color called Fir?).
> 
> I didn't get either as I was there for some sale pieces and neither wowed me like the Garance, Malabar and Fig. I still plan to get them at some point. : ).
> 
> I'll be in NYC today for the GPP, so if I get the chance, I'll try to stop by another shop to see if I can get a better look.



If you do stop by LC in the city, they might have the fall colors for the SoL already. I know one of them is Red Garance (DH picked up an Eiffel, the graphic is black btw). I asked him to see what the other color was but he said the only other one was "brown." I assumed this meant leftover beige but perhaps it was Fig...DH is not too good at color description


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> If you do stop by LC in the city, they might have the fall colors for the SoL already. I know one of them is Red Garance (DH picked up an Eiffel, the graphic is black btw). I asked him to see what the other color was but he said the only other one was "brown." I assumed this meant leftover beige but perhaps it was Fig...DH is not too good at color description



the LEs are usually done in one seasonal color n one classic color. so it will be a classic color

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LvoemyLV

Glitter_pixie said:


> I saw the Cedar and Iced Blue yesterday @ the KoP Mall. The colors seemed to glow, like what's typical of the Neo. I couldn't get a good sense of the colors since the lightening wasn't that good and the store was busy with the sales. I thought the Iced Blue was different enough from Menthe, a tad lighter. The Cedar also seemed a tiny bit lighter than the Hunter Green (or was that color called Fir?).
> 
> I didn't get either as I was there for some sale pieces and neither wowed me like the Garance, Malabar and Fig. I still plan to get them at some point. : ).
> 
> I'll be in NYC today for the GPP, so if I get the chance, I'll try to stop by another shop to see if I can get a better look.




Did KOP still have a lot on sale? Might be worth the drive if they do lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> I saw the Cedar and Iced Blue yesterday @ the KoP Mall. The colors seemed to glow, like what's typical of the Neo. I couldn't get a good sense of the colors since the lightening wasn't that good and the store was busy with the sales. I thought the Iced Blue was different enough from Menthe, a tad lighter. The Cedar also seemed a tiny bit lighter than the Hunter Green (or was that color called Fir?).
> 
> I didn't get either as I was there for some sale pieces and neither wowed me like the Garance, Malabar and Fig. I still plan to get them at some point. : ).
> 
> I'll be in NYC today for the GPP, so if I get the chance, I'll try to stop by another shop to see if I can get a better look.



I'm really curious about this Iced Blue. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## EGBDF

I can't remember--are there any shades of brown in cuir? Mocha and camel are going?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I can't remember--are there any shades of brown in cuir? Mocha and camel are going?



Mocha n Camel are on sale so - yeah - it's gone. Naturel is the replacement.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LvoemyLV said:


> Did KOP still have a lot on sale? Might be worth the drive if they do lol




I thought they had a good assortment. I'm not sure how far it is for you but if you're looking for something in particular, it might be good to call ahead. Nicole is an assistant manager there and she's very helpful.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Glitter_pixie said:


> I thought they had a good assortment. I'm not sure how far it is for you but if you're looking for something in particular, it might be good to call ahead. Nicole is an assistant manager there and she's very helpful.




It's only 30 min from me lol. I am at that mall too much! I might try to get up there this week. It's funny because I just bought another LV last week and am enjoying my le pliages slightly more [emoji23]. Hubby doesn't need to know that though haha! I am not looking specifically for anything, so maybe I'll find something that catches my eye.


----------



## juls12

I keep stalking the german Longchamp website for the new LP colours  I want to get a small LP in red and I think I want to get red garance over the regular red.


----------



## changingwoman

juls12 said:


> I keep stalking the german Longchamp website for the new LP colours  I want to get a small LP in red and I think I want to get red garance over the regular red.


Me too!!  Does anybody know when the new colors will pop up on the website?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LvoemyLV said:


> It's only 30 min from me lol. I am at that mall too much! I might try to get up there this week. It's funny because I just bought another LV last week and am enjoying my le pliages slightly more [emoji23]. Hubby doesn't need to know that though haha! I am not looking specifically for anything, so maybe I'll find something that catches my eye.




It's a little over an hour for me or I'd be there more often.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a little over an hour for me or I'd be there more often.










Goodness. I am a 15 min walk away and I still go bi-weekly at the most. I'm so lazy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Iced blue...



It really does look like duck blue.


----------



## Naminami

Hello from cedar color 





Inside color :


----------



## EGBDF

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :



I really like this color. The lining color is a plus too.


----------



## Naminami

Yes, agree 
Gorgeous green in the real.
Feels like fresh healthy leaf color.


----------



## juls12

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :



Awww that's a nice colour


----------



## HesitantShopper

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :



very pretty!


----------



## WestingerMom

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :


Must. Have. This. I don't have any green, and this looks perfect!  I also love the fig though, so I'm thinking of doing a custom with these two, just not sure which one will be the main color.  Hope the website gets them soon as that's the only way I can get LC.  Do you own this one already?  Where did you find it?


----------



## thedseer

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :



Thanks so much for posting-I think this became a must-have for me!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside color :


I am loving that cedar, it is perfect for fall. I hope to get my sticky fingers on it when I'm in Malaysia next week. Wish me luck


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Naminami said:


> Hello from cedar color



Gorgeous green and love the tan lining within!


----------



## Naminami

Yes i do.
Got from store in my country


----------



## seton

Not LC but if someone wants a small handheld satchel with a cat's face on it, I just saw that Kate Spade is making one. It even has whiskers, ears, and a tail.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Not LC but if someone wants a small handheld satchel with a cat's face on it, I just saw that Kate Spade is making one. It even has whiskers, ears, and a tail.



That is adorable! tfs


----------



## seton

i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.



Ooh, that's cute.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.




Those are soo cute! Mouse coin purse is perfect for this bag.  I am born on the Year of the Rat so I'm definitely drawn to that charm.


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.




Love it! So cute.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.



ah, so cute! nice choice.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.



So cute!







pbnjam said:


> Those are soo cute! Mouse coin purse is perfect for this bag.  I am born on the Year of the Rat so I'm definitely drawn to that charm.



I am also year of the rat!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Where can I get a pink cat tote? I'm in San Francisco. I don't see any at department stores or LC Boutiques.


----------



## slycookies

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Where can I get a pink cat tote? I'm in San Francisco. I don't see any at department stores or LC Boutiques.


I would ask your boutique when they expect to have the autumn line out.  If you are nice and pleasant, they may give you a call when they receive the bag you are looking for.  Otherwise, since the sale just ended, keep checking back.


----------



## seton

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Where can I get a pink cat tote? I'm in San Francisco. I don't see any at department stores or LC Boutiques.




according to one of our members here, costa mesa has had it for a while. surprised SF LC doesnt.


----------



## seton

LC posting different pix to their IG and Pinterest so consolidating here. lots of WOCs.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

slycookies said:


> I would ask your boutique when they expect to have the autumn line out.  If you are nice and pleasant, they may give you a call when they receive the bag you are looking for.  Otherwise, since the sale just ended, keep checking back.







seton said:


> according to one of our members here, costa mesa has had it for a while. surprised SF LC doesnt.




Thanks ladies. One of the SAs at the San Francisco LC boutiques has been very diligent about updating me. I am surprised since I haven't heard from him. I'll check again. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> I am also year of the rat!



Cool!


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:


> I am also year of the rat!







pbnjam said:


> Cool!




Me too! [emoji2][emoji193]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.




That's a good idea!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Not LC but if someone wants a small handheld satchel with a cat's face on it, I just saw that Kate Spade is making one. It even has whiskers, ears, and a tail.



I like how the KS logo is used as the cat's nose.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.


The mouse coin purse is very cute!


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> i made this collage to decide what to get for my pink miaou. I decided on the mouse coin purse.



I am keen to see the cat pouch and the mouse coin purse!


----------



## nya

Selfridges has the ice blue if anyone is curious about the colour.


----------



## EGBDF

nya said:


> Selfridges has the ice blue if anyone is curious about the colour.



OKI really really like this version of the ice blue


----------



## SirinB

I am confused with how Selfridges is adding the new season colours. There is 2 green tones in their website named both cedar and now this ice blue which I thought should have been more like duck blue as earlier pictures suggested then actually blue. Hmm. Anyone actually saw the mysterious ice blue in close up and took a picture ?  

UK website said around 10 days until they launch the Autumn season but no reply to my emails from flagship store in London about the new collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

nya said:


> Selfridges has the ice blue if anyone is curious about the colour.



Thank you!! This is lovely!!!


----------



## smile1

seton said:


> LC posting different pix to their IG and Pinterest so consolidating here. lots of WOCs.



Thanks for this! I love the red honore tote. Any idea when it will be released?


----------



## halfsquare

SirinB said:


> I am confused with how Selfridges is adding the new season colours. There is 2 green tones in their website named both cedar and now this ice blue which I thought should have been more like duck blue as earlier pictures suggested then actually blue. Hmm. Anyone actually saw the mysterious ice blue in close up and took a picture ?
> 
> UK website said around 10 days until they launch the Autumn season but no reply to my emails from flagship store in London about the new collection.


I don't have any pictures, but ice blue doesn't look like duck blue in person (at least, the duck blue of the foulonne line)


----------



## WestingerMom

So...anyone have any idea when the new fall colors might hit the US website (regular bags or custom colors)?


----------



## SirinB

UK website is just coming online slowly with the new collection. I can't quite load the pictures and some links are broken but is getting there slowly.


----------



## EGBDF

SirinB said:


> UK website is just coming online slowly with the new collection. I can't quite load the pictures and some links are broken but is getting there slowly.



And the US website is down.maybe updating with some new colors?!


----------



## Diorlvlover

egbdf said:


> and the us website is down.maybe updating with some new colors?!



+1


----------



## EGBDF

Ice blue. You know I love blue but I'm not sure about this one. I really need to see more photos or see it in person.


----------



## EGBDF

Pebble looks nice, a good neutral.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Wow, the LPCs have a bigger price increase than I expected. 350 from 330 iirc for the small. I remember when I got mine in S/S 2014 it was only 320.
Also LCs site is showing the Malabar cuir as more cool-toned than I've seen irl pics here. I like Glitter_pixie's shots better


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, the LPCs have a bigger price increase than I expected. 350 from 330 iirc for the small. I remember when I got mine in S/S 2014 it was only 320.
> Also LCs site is showing the Malabar cuir as more cool-toned than I've seen irl pics here. I like Glitter_pixie's shots better



I hate price increaseslooks like the small cuir just went up $5 US. But IIRC, it was $430 when it first came out, then went up to $480 USD.


----------



## herfyjo

It looks like the website has been updated for Fall.  So far, my wish list includes a Neo in Opera and both of the Fantaisies.  I've been wanting a custom and now I'll have to agonize over more colors before I can decide.  Sigh...


----------



## seton

didnt med lpc go down from 550 to 540?

these are all miniscule compared to the 20 percent price jump in foulonne last yr.


----------



## seton

opera neo


----------



## herfyjo

seton said:


> opera neo



Drool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> opera neo




So pretty!!


----------



## smile1

I'm obsessed with the opera color. This will be bad for my bank account.


----------



## EGBDF

smile1 said:


> I'm obsessed with the opera color. This will be bad for my bank account.



I like all the colors.
I think I need to re-evaluate my collection.


----------



## swdl

The FW lines and color are soooooo pretty!! i want it all cassis ,jade (the woc paris rock)


----------



## seton

Ice with cedar 
I would call ice a turquoise


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Ice with cedar
> I would call ice a turquoise



Cute combo. Might even work with the colors flipped. Hmm..


----------



## changingwoman

pbnjam said:


> Cute combo. Might even work with the colors flipped. Hmm..


I placed my order for a size 4 custom like this, a couple of hours ago, with the colors flipped as you say: cedar for the body, ice blue for the stripe.  Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Cute combo. Might even work with the colors flipped. Hmm..




i posted different combos in the Custom thread


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> I placed my order for a size 4 custom like this, a couple of hours ago, with the colors flipped as you say: cedar for the body, ice blue for the stripe.  Can't wait for it to get here!!



Great! I'll be looking forward to see your custom!


----------



## SirinB

Since I won't ever get to see ice blue in person, I am not sure about it, I much prefer duck blue, wish they had cuir in cedar or duck. Then thinking there is the malabar pink or pebble and I love how the bilberry colour looks on neo range. 
All I know is definitely will go for a large Artwalk pliage in opera. But I could also have done with small compact bag for day and night use while travelling abroad next month. 

So hard to decide. I guess grey is more versatile than a pink?


----------



## Inferknight

I've been on the waitlist for a Miaou pouch from my boutique for 3 weeks now. It's hard to wait.


----------



## tinkerella

seton said:


> Ice with cedar
> 
> I would call ice a turquoise




Thanks for sharing seton ! Loving the deep foresty green



SirinB said:


> Since I won't ever get to see ice blue in person, I am not sure about it, I much prefer duck blue, wish they had cuir in cedar or duck. Then thinking there is the malabar pink or pebble and I love how the bilberry colour looks on neo range.
> All I know is definitely will go for a large Artwalk pliage in opera. But I could also have done with small compact bag for day and night use while travelling abroad next month.
> 
> So hard to decide. I guess grey is more versatile than a pink?




The pink is too cute but the grey is definitely more versatile I feel. Well I guess it depends on which you'll get more use from ! If you already have lots of neutrals the pink is a good idea !


----------



## SirinB

tinkerella said:


> Thanks for sharing seton ! Loving the deep foresty green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink is too cute but the grey is definitely more versatile I feel. Well I guess it depends on which you'll get more use from ! If you already have lots of neutrals the pink is a good idea !



Malabar is quite a deep lovely pink. I have bags in black, beige, fuchsia, blue, light pink and soon to be memphis in opera. I tend to mostly own dresses and tops in red, dark blue, brown, grey, black and some light green. Hard to decide.


----------



## tinkerella

SirinB said:


> Malabar is quite a deep lovely pink. I have bags in black, beige, fuchsia, blue, light pink and soon to be memphis in opera. I tend to mostly own dresses and tops in red, dark blue, brown, grey, black and some light green. Hard to decide.


hmmm seems ike both would work with your wardrobe..
Get both!!


----------



## manpursefan

I saw a guy carrying a cedar 1624 in my gym today


----------



## SirinB

tinkerella said:


> Thanks for sharing seton ! Loving the deep foresty green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink is too cute but the grey is definitely more versatile I feel. Well I guess it depends on which you'll get more use from ! If you already have lots of neutrals the pink is a good idea !





tinkerella said:


> hmmm seems ike both would work with your wardrobe..
> Get both!!



*nods* Don't tempt me! Lol, I was thinking Opera has lots of black and grey in it so maybe better to go with malabar pink. Another thought I had was such a small bag would benefit from such colour. 

Saying all that I talked to one of the London boutiques, they haven't received crossbody in malabar pink yet. I will be off on holiday beginning of August. So hoping it will arrive soon as they have said.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> opera neo



Seton, is opera a warmer shade than poppy? Can't really tell fm the LC web.


----------



## Abby120

next week we are driving to a longchamp store, because I really want the L shopper in red garance (sorry, I dont know the english word for it). It´s the new red. It is so cute. In my area, the red is all sold out. How bad! To order it online, it just take years, so this it no option.


----------



## IFH

Abby120 said:


> next week we are driving to a longchamp store, because I really want the L shopper in red garance (sorry, I dont know the english word for it). It´s the new red. It is so cute. In my area, the red is all sold out. How bad! To order it online, it just take years, so this it no option.



Yes, Garance seems to be stunning!  Please show us here when you get it.  I am seriously thinking about getting one too, although I already have the rouge red


----------



## Abby120

IFH said:


> Yes, Garance seems to be stunning!  Please show us here when you get it.  I am seriously thinking about getting one too, although I already have the rouge red


 Sure, I will post my new bag. I have to have this red.


But off Topic, I dont know I am not coming in my notifications. how can I manage this. when I click there´s no Response.


sorry for posting this here I dont know what to do?


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Seton, is opera a warmer shade than poppy? Can't really tell fm the LC web.




no, it is not a warm shade. it's a true burgundy.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> no, it is not a warm shade. it's a true burgundy.



Oh.. burgundy is nice. Thx so much Seton.


----------



## the_baglover

I'm looking forward to seeing the new Penelope bag. It looks so simple yet luxe.


----------



## SirinB

Ok I caved in and order through one of the London boutiques. They had both of the items I wanted le pliage Artwalk large tote in opera and le pliage cuir cross body in malabar pink. They have posted them out for me today, hopefully will arrive tomorrow.*fingers crossed* 
It adds to the excitement when I don't get a chance to see them in real first. I will do a reveal once the weekend is over.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SirinB said:


> le pliage Artwalk large tote in opera and le pliage cuir cross body in malabar pink.



Hooray! &#128077;  choices! can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## EGBDF

SirinB said:


> Ok I caved in and order through one of the London boutiques. They had both of the items I wanted le pliage Artwalk large tote in opera and le pliage cuir cross body in malabar pink. They have posted them out for me today, hopefully will arrive tomorrow.*fingers crossed*
> It adds to the excitement when I don't get a chance to see them in real first. I will do a reveal once the weekend is over.


----------



## MMaiko

SirinB said:


> Ok I caved in and order through one of the London boutiques. They had both of the items I wanted le pliage Artwalk large tote in opera and le pliage cuir cross body in malabar pink. They have posted them out for me today, hopefully will arrive tomorrow.*fingers crossed*
> It adds to the excitement when I don't get a chance to see them in real first. I will do a reveal once the weekend is over.



I'm looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## EGBDF

I was looking at some of the new stuffthe smallest LP Heritage handbag is so cute, but it is so stiff and hard to get into. The LP colors are gorgeous. Though I still haven't gotten to see the ones I'm interested in yet.


----------



## Abby120

IFH said:


> Yes, Garance seems to be stunning!  Please show us here when you get it.  I am seriously thinking about getting one too, although I already have the rouge red




So, yesterday I was at the Longchamp store. I bought the L Shopper in red garance, a pink organizer and the " le pliage von Longchamp"-book. 

Here is a photo of my new bag in comparison to the "old" red bag I own. I hope this helps.


----------



## inverved

I went into a few Longchamp boutiques today. I tried on the SSH Fig and Cedar and couldn't seem to warm to the colours. They are nice colours, but not something I could see myself carrying.

I have also put my name down on the waitlist for the Opera Neo in the small size.


----------



## GGGirl

Love the red garance! Congratulations!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Abby120 said:


> So, yesterday I was at the Longchamp store. I bought the L Shopper in red garance, a pink organizer and the " le pliage von Longchamp"-book.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new bag in comparison to the "old" red bag I own. I hope this helps.



Quite a difference.. tfs, looks nice.


----------



## Inferknight

no_1_diva said:


> I went into a few Longchamp boutiques today. I tried on the SSH Fig and Cedar and couldn't seem to warm to the colours. They are nice colours, but not something I could see myself carrying.
> 
> I have also put my name down on the waitlist for the Opera Neo in the small size.



I could have sworn I saw a small Opera Neo at my boutique in Washington DC!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Abby120 said:


> So, yesterday I was at the Longchamp store. I bought the L Shopper in red garance, a pink organizer and the " le pliage von Longchamp"-book.



Red Garance looks brighter. A very lovely red. 



EGBDF said:


> I was looking at some of the new stuffthe smallest LP Heritage handbag is so cute, but it is so stiff and hard to get into..



I tried on the medium sometime back and found it equally hard to get into too. The SA tried to assure me that the leather will soften but I had more difficulty with the zipper actually. Did you get to see the larger Heritage Crossbody?


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Red Garance looks brighter. A very lovely red.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the medium sometime back and found it equally hard to get into too. The SA tried to assure me that the leather will soften but I had more difficulty with the zipper actually. Did you get to see the larger Heritage Crossbody?



Yes, I looked at that one briefly  and I couldn't get it open, then I got distracted by somebody showing me something else. I don't think it's really for me thoughit doesn't have that 'something special' that a lot of LCs have for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Yes, I looked at that one briefly  and I couldn't get it open, then I got distracted by somebody showing me something else. I don't think it's really for me thoughit doesn't have that 'something special' that a lot of LCs have for me.



The lock is my concern too, though I suspect I will be fumbling with it, especially in a rush. I like the overall structured look but admit it is a dressier style somewhat so perhaps not for my lifestyle as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The lock is my concern too, though I suspect I will be fumbling with it, especially in a rush. I like the overall structured look but admit it is a dressier style somewhat so perhaps not for my lifestyle as well.



I managed to open the smaller Crossbody with no fuss. I don't recall it being difficult. But I was blown away by the small Heritage so the Crossbody didn't impress me much.


----------



## inverved

Inferknight said:


> I could have sworn I saw a small Opera Neo at my boutique in Washington DC!



Not in Sydney, unfortunately. It takes ages for us to get anything. We are expecting this colour to come in around August/September.


----------



## seton

. . . and the first fake Artwalks have arrived!
https://instagram.com/p/5BFWmhRGIf/?taken-by=dinacpablo


----------



## IFH

Abby120 said:


> So, yesterday I was at the Longchamp store. I bought the L Shopper in red garance, a pink organizer and the " le pliage von Longchamp"-book.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new bag in comparison to the "old" red bag I own. I hope this helps.



Awesome...thank you!  Do you think these 2 reds are quite different, irl?  I love bright shades, but just bought rouge last month, so thinking if I should also get garance &#128549; Btw, have you seen poppy?  I am thinking about that too? &#128533;


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> . . . and the first fake Artwalks have arrived!
> https://instagram.com/p/5BFWmhRGIf/?taken-by=dinacpablo



They sure don't waste any time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to open the smaller Crossbody with no fuss. I don't recall it being difficult. But I was blown away by the small Heritage so the Crossbody didn't impress me much.


I so want to see them, just when are they going to arrive on SG shores. Grrrrr.... I am usually very patient. &#128540;




seton said:


> . . . and the first fake Artwalks have arrived!



That is so fast! *dismayed


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I was looking at some of the new stuffthe smallest LP Heritage handbag is so cute, but it is so stiff and hard to get into. The LP colors are gorgeous. Though I still haven't gotten to see the ones I'm interested in yet.




I can imagine. I have the small LPH and I couldn't fit a whole lot in it. The unique design makes up for the smallness, though. I always get lots of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## cheidel

Abby120 said:


> So, yesterday I was at the Longchamp store. I bought the L Shopper in red garance, a pink organizer and the " le pliage von Longchamp"-book.
> 
> Here is a photo of my new bag in comparison to the "old" red bag I own. I hope this helps.


Very pretty color, congrats!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> . . . and the first fake Artwalks have arrived!
> https://instagram.com/p/5BFWmhRGIf/?taken-by=dinacpablo




Ugh they're awful!!!


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> . . . and the first fake Artwalks have arrived!
> https://instagram.com/p/5BFWmhRGIf/?taken-by=dinacpablo




That is really an insult to the real artwalk.... Some of the color combination is really horrible...


----------



## abl13

Just ordered the navy Miaou tote! I'll post pics when it arrives[emoji3]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I bought the Navy Miaou cosmetic case from KoP Mall. Just gotta find the time to head on down there and pick it up.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I bought the Navy Miaou cosmetic case from KoP Mall. Just gotta find the time to head on down there and pick it up.



Can't wait to see itit must be adorable.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> I bought the Navy Miaou cosmetic case from KoP Mall. Just gotta find the time to head on down there and pick it up.




I'm excited to see the pouch!


----------



## seton

I didnt buy anything.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> I didnt buy anything.




I'm still going to get the opera neo but I noticed that it's not mif.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I'm still going to get the opera neo but I noticed that it's not mif.



You are going to have to go thru 20 of them to find a MIF, GF! And you are just the WOMAN to do it!


----------



## pomeline

abl13 said:


> Just ordered the navy Miaou tote! I'll post pics when it arrives[emoji3]



Ooh, looking forward to this one!

I'm brand new here but have been reading this forum for a while already. Finally got around to signing up! My collection of various LCs is growing all the time. My husband doesn't mind - he's actually encouraging me in my hobby!  

Just received the SSH LP in cedar, love it!  Planning on getting the navy Miaou in smaller size tote and hoping for a Cuir (if only I could decide on the colour). And then there's the garance red...


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> You are going to have to go thru 20 of them to find a MIF, GF! And you are just the WOMAN to do it!




You mean they exist?! I think that will drive the SAs nuts if I start asking to see their stock just to look for mif.


----------



## seton

pomeline said:


> Ooh, looking forward to this one!
> 
> I'm brand new here but have been reading this forum for a while already. Finally got around to signing up! My collection of various LCs is growing all the time. My husband doesn't mind - he's actually encouraging me in my hobby!
> 
> Just received the SSH LP in cedar, love it!  Planning on getting the navy Miaou in smaller size tote and hoping for a Cuir (if only I could decide on the colour). And then there's the garance red...



:welcome2::welcome2::welcome2:
Glad you came out of lurkdom and joined us!





pbnjam said:


> You mean they exist?! I think that will drive the SAs nuts if I start asking to see their stock just to look for mif.



Yeah, I saw a MIF in small. Not in NYC tho. What size were u looking for?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> You are going to have to go thru 20 of them to find a MIF, GF! And you are just the WOMAN to do it!




I'll bet you can check a tag in less than 10 seconds!


----------



## EGBDF

pomeline said:


> Ooh, looking forward to this one!
> 
> I'm brand new here but have been reading this forum for a while already. Finally got around to signing up! My collection of various LCs is growing all the time. My husband doesn't mind - he's actually encouraging me in my hobby!
> 
> Just received the SSH LP in cedar, love it!  Planning on getting the navy Miaou in smaller size tote and hoping for a Cuir (if only I could decide on the colour). And then there's the garance red...



Welcome! You'll have to show us your LCs sometime!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I'll bet you can check a tag in less than 10 seconds!



Oh ye of little faith!
I can just tell from a glance of my x-ray vision. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Oh ye of little faith!
> I can just tell from a glance of my x-ray vision.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





And I allllmost believe you!


----------



## mecheers

I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.

Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me..... 
....and it forced me to bring it home.












When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.





Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?





Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.


----------



## IFH

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.



Oh...I love that the face changes feeling due to loading! So, try not to make it too heavy &#128516;


----------



## pbnjam

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.



Very cute! I want one... Congrats!


----------



## seton

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.



cute narrative. enjoy ur new bag!



> *
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?*
> .


lambskin


----------



## tinkerella

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.




Soooo cute !! Congrats !


----------



## EGBDF

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.



So cute, empty or loaded! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## IFH

Can't decide...garance or cedar?  Help please.....&#128547;


----------



## IFH

&#128588;


----------



## Phiomega

IFH said:


> Can't decide...garance or cedar?  Help please.....[emoji21]




I got garance for my pouch and cedar for the bag [emoji12]


----------



## DiJe40

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.




Is that new collection for F/W? Love that bag [emoji76]


----------



## HesitantShopper

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.



Starring at you lol. Nice bag choice. 



IFH said:


> &#128588;



Cedar is my pick but i am definitely a green shade person.


----------



## thedseer

IFH said:


> &#128588;



I would get a garance pouch but get a cedar bag.


----------



## tinkerella

IFH said:


> [emoji119]




Garance! Because I'm more of a "safe" colour bag girl so I prefer my accessories such as pouches to be bright and loud 

Makes it easier to locate in a bag as well I suppose!


----------



## seton

here comes the fake Miaous

http://iconosquare.com/p/1033378561230418176_1906262347


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> here comes the fake Miaous
> 
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> ugh.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> here comes the fake Miaous
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1033378561230418176_1906262347




Too soon! Sigh  I haven't even gotten my hands on one...


----------



## bakeacookie

They are quick at faking LPs!


----------



## thedseer

mecheers said:


> I was just murmuring yesterday that my old Le Pliage was about to retire and maybe I should start looking for the next bag.
> 
> Today I passed by Longchamp store at Rockefeller center and suddenly felt something was staring at me.....
> ....and it forced me to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's loaded, the face becomes a little bit angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the eyes are made of though. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad lighting and cellphone camera. The color is dark navy.



This is adorable!


----------



## mecheers

seton said:


> here comes the fake Miaous
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1033378561230418176_1906262347



Ugh this makes me sick with the claim "authentic". At least change it to some other animals...moooooo


----------



## IFH

I need some votes, please.  Between the 2 colors below, mint (fall 2014) and the new cedar, which one would you buy?  Choose ONE, please &#9786;


----------



## IFH

Cedar...


----------



## changingwoman

IFH said:


> I need some votes, please.  Between the 2 colors below, mint (fall 2014) and the new cedar, which one would you buy?  Choose ONE, please &#9786;


I vote Cedar.  I've got mine in size medium and it's truly gorgeous!!


----------



## seton

IFH said:


> Cedar...




1. Both pix are too blue compared to real life.

2. Cedar. Because it is more decidedly green.


----------



## herfyjo

I'd love to see these in person but my Nordies doesn't have the new colors in yet.  Sigh...

Based in internet pics, I'd go with Cedar.


----------



## thedseer

IFH said:


> Cedar...



I vote cedar!


----------



## Phiomega

IFH said:


> Cedar...



I bought cedar myself. But if you wear a lot of jeans and whites, I can see that mint will work beautifully for you. Really depends on what you wear most - cedar works well with most of my outfit, especially when I wear neutrals (black/white) or generally warm tones (red, khaki)...

Happy deciding!


----------



## amadea88

IFH said:


> I need some votes, please.  Between the 2 colors below, mint (fall 2014) and the new cedar, which one would you buy?  Choose ONE, please &#9786;



Another vote for cedar


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> Cedar...



Cedar as I just saw it and it really is very beautiful!


----------



## IFH

Thank you so much everyone!  Yes, the more I look at Cedar, the more it is glowing.  Surprised again that I actually didn't pay attention at this color at all last month, but now she is NEXT on my list &#128516;

One thing I thought was Cedar might be hard to match my outfits.  However, I was told this green is nature color, and so it is actually easy to go with many colors &#128521;


----------



## manpursefan

I will post a reveal here tomorrow cause it's already late here


----------



## HesitantShopper

I own mint it's more of an aquamarine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> I own mint it's more of an



beautiful picture!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> beautiful picture!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

HesitantShopper said:


> I own mint it's more of an aquamarine.




Very nice picture!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> Very nice picture!



Thank you!


----------



## manpursefan

Here's the large travel bag in red garance


----------



## tinkerella

manpursefan said:


> Here's the large travel bag in red garance




Beautiful colour !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

manpursefan said:


> Here's the large travel bag in red garance



love red garance!


----------



## tinkerella

Finally went to check out miaou in person at one of my local boutiques today and thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..


----------



## DiJe40

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3091195
> 
> Finally went to check out miaou in person at one of my local boutiques today and thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..




They are lovely..and "Made in France"


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3091195
> 
> Finally went to check out miaou in person at one of my local boutiques today and thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..



So cute! Love seeing this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..



So cute! Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute! Did you end up getting anything?




Yup I did ! The longchamp care cream for my cuir.. pretty pricey but I figured only a little amount will be used each time and this will go a long way in helping to keep my bag soft and moisturized.  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## db89

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3091195
> 
> Finally went to check out miaou in person at one of my local boutiques today and thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..


this is so cute..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Yup I did ! The longchamp care cream for my cuir.. pretty pricey but I figured only a little amount will be used each time and this will go a long way in helping to keep my bag soft and moisturized. &#65039;



Good buy! Let us know how it works out for the Cuir? TIA!


----------



## tinkerella

@frenzied, tried it today and posted how I feel about it in the cuir thread


----------



## juls12

For those who already own a LP in Fig: Would it be a good colour for a travel bag or does it show stains fast? I was planning to get a graphite (or is it gunmetal) but I really like fig. I just don't want to get something that looks like a mess after half a year.


----------



## Diorlvlover

changingwoman said:


> i vote cedar.  I've got mine in size medium and it's truly gorgeous!!



+1


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> For those who already own a LP in Fig: Would it be a good colour for a travel bag or does it show stains fast? I was planning to get a graphite (or is it gunmetal) but I really like fig. I just don't want to get something that looks like a mess after half a year.




Fig doesnt show stains fast but Gunmetal is so dark that little shows on it at all in that dept.


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> Fig doesnt show stains fast but Gunmetal is so dark that little shows on it at all in that dept.



Yes I guess gunmetal is the better choice since I do am hard on travel bags. I think I'll go to the store soon and check them both out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## the_baglover

Recently saw the new Red Garance colour at my local boutique. It's very pretty. Vibrant red but with a hint of deep pink too. It's definitely next on the list!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

the_baglover said:


> Recently saw the new Red Garance colour at my local boutique. It's very pretty. Vibrant red but with a hint of deep pink too. It's definitely next on the list!



I agree! It definitely is my kind of red! I love the sheen on it too!


----------



## juls12

My new cosmetic case in Fig. This colour is so beautiful. They had all styles LP in Fig laying out to try and it was so hard not to get a bag in Fig.


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> My new cosmetic case in Fig. This colour is so beautiful. They had all styles LP in Fig laying out to try and it was so hard not to get a bag in Fig.



what a lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> My new cosmetic case in Fig. This colour is so beautiful. They had all styles LP in Fig laying out to try and it was so hard not to get a bag in Fig.



Fig is irresistible. I need something in it too, most likely a MLH or LLH. &#128522;


----------



## JELE15

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3091195
> 
> Finally went to check out miaou in person at one of my local boutiques today and thought I would share a photo of the medium short handle..


Where can I find this bag? Please help!!


----------



## JELE15

ISO: Longchamp Miaou Navy Large, please please if someone can tell me where I can get this I would be forever grateful, hating myself for not purchasing from the Longchamp website before it sold out, if anyone has seen it locally maybe I could call and have it shipped, please let me know!!


----------



## tinkerella

JELE15 said:


> ISO: Longchamp Miaou Navy Large, please please if someone can tell me where I can get this I would be forever grateful, hating myself for not purchasing from the Longchamp website before it sold out, if anyone has seen it locally maybe I could call and have it shipped, please let me know!!




Hey where are you based? If in SG, I've seen it at ion boutique and pretty sure the taka/MBS store still has it. You could call to check? Hope this helps !


----------



## JELE15

tinkerella said:


> Hey where are you based? If in SG, I've seen it at ion boutique and pretty sure the taka/MBS store still has it. You could call to check? Hope this helps !



I am in the United States


----------



## JELE15

Wanted to share some information for anyone looking for the Miaou, I checked the Longchamp website for places that sell the brand, looked the names of the stores via internet and called a lot. Yarid's at the Greenbriar Hotel does not have the large long handle but they do have the large short handle for $160.00 in Navy. They will take your order and ship it to you the same day, the lady I spoke to was very helpful. I was able to find the large long handle in Navy at another Yarid's and am excitedly awaiting it to come in the mail. There are several other Yarid's locations and to save you some search time here are their locations and phone numbers.....

Yarid's Roanoke Virginia (504)266-7750
Yarid's Broadmoor Hotel (888)833-5646
Yarid's Lewisburg          (304)647-5000
Yarid's Greenbriar Hotel (304)536-3363

I hope this helps.... Happy Hunting!


----------



## abl13

I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!

The colors don't exactly match but I think it's close enough.


----------



## EGBDF

abl13 said:


> I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!
> 
> The colors don't exactly match but I think it's close enough.
> 
> View attachment 3110428



What a great idea! Practical, and it looks good too.


----------



## Goldenray

abl13 said:


> I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!
> 
> The colors don't exactly match but I think it's close enough.
> 
> View attachment 3110428


Such a great idea!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

abl13 said:


> I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!



That's a splendid idea! It looks great! Thanks for sharing about Mautto!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abl13 said:


> I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!
> 
> The colors don't exactly match but I think it's close enough.
> 
> View attachment 3110428



very clever idea!


----------



## crazyforbag

JELE15 said:


> Wanted to share some information for anyone looking for the Miaou, I checked the Longchamp website for places that sell the brand, looked the names of the stores via internet and called a lot. Yarid's at the Greenbriar Hotel does not have the large long handle but they do have the large short handle for $160.00 in Navy. They will take your order and ship it to you the same day, the lady I spoke to was very helpful. I was able to find the large long handle in Navy at another Yarid's and am excitedly awaiting it to come in the mail. There are several other Yarid's locations and to save you some search time here are their locations and phone numbers.....
> 
> Yarid's Roanoke Virginia (504)266-7750
> Yarid's Broadmoor Hotel (888)833-5646
> Yarid's Lewisburg          (304)647-5000
> Yarid's Greenbriar Hotel (304)536-3363
> 
> I hope this helps.... Happy Hunting!






A few places will be restocking them
whatshebuys and longchamp U.S website will have in mid of September.
I was able to get the pink long handle large miaou from NM. Nordstrom have a few sizes in navy.


----------



## JELE15

crazyforbag said:


> A few places will be restocking them
> whatshebuys and longchamp U.S website will have in mid of September.
> I was able to get the pink long handle large miaou from NM. Nordstrom have a few sizes in navy.




Awesome! I saw some last night on Nordstrom's website, they had short and long handle medium and the cosmetic pouch.


----------



## nightshade

abl13 said:


> I wanted to get more use out of my Miaou pouch than just keeping it inside another bag so I ordered a strap from Mautto and made it into a wristlet!
> 
> The colors don't exactly match but I think it's close enough.
> 
> View attachment 3110428



This is a brilliant idea, I think I might have to order one for my miaou pouch too! If you don't mind me asking, which colour/strap width did you pick? Thanks in advance =)


----------



## abl13

nightshade said:


> This is a brilliant idea, I think I might have to order one for my miaou pouch too! If you don't mind me asking, which colour/strap width did you pick? Thanks in advance =)




It's the Dark Navy skinny strap


----------



## arabesques

Has anyone else seen the limited edition clutches at Madisonor one of the other flagship stores that received them?  They were shaped much like the Roseau but constructed of calf hair, croc embellishment and python.  I found one of them quite beautiful, but I was surprised Longchamp carried such pieces.  The SA is finding out for me exactly what "limited edition" means, but the SM thought there were 5 to 10 pieces in the world for each.

I'm just wondering if anyone has thoughts or experience with such pieces.


----------



## seton

arabesques said:


> Has anyone else seen the limited edition clutches at Madisonor one of the other flagship stores that received them?  They were shaped much like the Roseau but constructed of calf hair, croc embellishment and python.  I found one of them quite beautiful, but I was surprised Longchamp carried such pieces.  The SA is finding out for me exactly what "limited edition" means, but the SM thought there were 5 to 10 pieces in the world for each.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has thoughts or experience with such pieces.





I dont know too much about them. I think they came out before Fall 2015 collex and is one of those LEs that once they are sold out, they are sold out. No specific time on how long they will be there. 

AFAIK, LC has never shared a pix of them on SM or made brochures or pamplets about them so no pix. I _think_ I saw one on a starlet or Alexa Chung in a red carpet event but cant recall specs.


----------

